# Polizei



## LónêWòlf (13. Februar 2008)

Heute hatten ich im Unterricht das Thema Polizei und ich habe erschreckend gemerkt das fast alle gegen die Polizei ist.
Sie haben gesagt das die immer unhöflich sind, rüpelhaft, nicht hilft und noch ein paar andere sachen die mir gerade nicht einfallen.

Also ich war fast schon stinksauer, denn ich habe großen respekt vor Polizisten/inen, ich hatte schon öfters mal was mit Polizisten zu Tun und nur einer war unhöflich zu mir.
Polizisten haben einen scheiß job und fast jeder spuckt auf sie, egal was sie machen, machen sie es falsch.
Was mich auch wundert, erst Schimpfen sie Über die Polizei, aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt schreien die dann nach den Polizisten.
Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung das es zu wenig Polizisten/inen gibt und das sie zu wenig von Staat bekommen.
Natürlich gibt es schlechte Polizisten/inen, aber das Job ist echt nicht der einfachste.


Wie findet ihr Polizisten?


----------



## Deadlift (13. Februar 2008)

Wie bei jeder Ordnungsmacht, sind se da nervts jeden, sind se nicht da beschweren sich alle.

Lehre daraus: Menschen sind dumm


*sich wieder zum Hund deevolutioniert und Dalmus am Hintern rumschnüffelt*


----------



## Ankatu (13. Februar 2008)

Ich wohne direkt neben einer Polizei-Station, und ich finde dort alle sehr nett...grade, wenn man mitbekommt, was die manchmal alles an den Kopf geschmissen bekommen von zumeist betrunkenen jugendlichen, die sie in die Ausnüchterungszelle bringen....die bleiben dann immer freundlich, was mir persönlich sehr schwer fallen würde


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Februar 2008)

Ich persönlich wurde schon mehrmals von der Polizei kontrolliert und ein paarmal kamen sie wegen Ruhestörung vorbei (allerdings nie wegen meiner Partys), aber ich hab nichts gegen sie. Polizei ist notwendig und die machen nur ihren Job. Und unhöflich war zumindest zu mir noch keiner.

Und die Jugend ist doch sowieso gegen alles (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).


----------



## glacios (13. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Und die Jugend ist doch sowieso gegen alles (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).



Genau so ist es. Außerdem ist Polizei "uncool", weil die ja der Inbegriff des Gesetzes sind und für die ganzen kleinen Möchtegerngangster ist es ja cool, unlauteres zu tun.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Heute hatten ich im Unterricht das Thema Polizei und ich habe erschreckend gemerkt das fast alle gegen die Polizei ist.
> Sie haben gesagt das die immer unhöflich sind, rüpelhaft, nicht hilft und noch ein paar andere sachen die mir gerade nicht einfallen.
> 
> Also ich war fast schon stinksauer, denn ich habe großen respekt vor Polizisten/inen, ich hatte schon öfters mal was mit Polizisten zu Tun und nur einer war unhöflich zu mir.
> ...



/sign

Ich habe ebenso Respekt vor Polizisten. Auch wenn ich (Bei meinem momentanen geistigen Befinden) es mit keinem zu tun hatte. 
Ich könnte jedes mal "zuschlagen", wenn ich im Fernsehen sehe, wie sich einige gegenüber Polizisten verhalten...
Das sind Respektspersonen. Ich würde meinen Vater ja auch nicht beleidigen... 
Wer keinen Respekt zeigen kann, ist bei mir eh unten durch.


----------



## RubenPlinius (13. Februar 2008)

grundsätzlich mag ich polzisten, habe sogar einen im bekanntenkreis
natürlich, wenn jetzt der stereotyp eines meidlinger kibaras am tatort erscheint wirst du dich vor lachen nicht einkriegen...aber ansonsten sind unsere polizisten hier in wien kompetent...so kompetent wie es nunmal für eine ansammlung menschen möglich ist
das heißt du wirst immer auf solche und solche treffen

gibt nix besseres als einen engagierten polizisten
leider sind die manchmal mangelware

salut


----------



## Tikume (13. Februar 2008)

Meine Meinung über Polizisten ist prinzipiell gesunken seit sie gerne anrufen, irgendwelche Daten zu IPs haben wollen und dann austicken wenn man sie an die Rechtsabteilung verweist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Meine Meinung über Polizisten ist prinzipiell gesunken seit sie gerne anrufen, irgendwelche Daten zu IPs haben wollen und dann austicken wenn man sie an die Rechtsabteilung verweist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Niemals den Boten erschießen, nur weil Dir die Nachricht nicht gefällt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (13. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Niemals den Boten erschießen, nur weil Dir die Nachricht nicht gefällt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hat das mit der Nachricht zu tun? Auch von einem Polizisten darf man einen hauch von Benehmen erwarten.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Die Polizei ist so in etwa der Spasti der beim Lehrer vorbei geht und ihm alles "pöse" sagt was man so gemacht hat. Sprich eigentlich mag man sie nicht .. ah zu schnell gefahren BLITZ .. und Zahlen das Stört natürlich jeden .. wer wirft schon gern geld aus dem fenster ..

Bei Konzerten bewachen sie auch alles .. auch doof ^^

Nunja aber OHNE die Polizei wären wir ziemlich im a... massenschlägereien/morde ect 
Die Polizei ist eigentlich eine Kontrolle das jeder das Gesetz ausführt .. 

/4 Ta PoliZiA


----------



## Kal Jerico (13. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mich mal bei der Polizei beworben und wär auch rein gekommen, habs mir dann aber bei der Betrachtung der anderen Bewerber anders überlegt. Wenn man solche Vollpfosten anstellt, die bei einem Diktat Präsident mit "e" schreiben und Madrid für die Hauptstadt Italiens halten, dann muss man sich nicht weiter wundern, wenn die Ordnungshüter nicht im besten Licht dastehen. Die cleversten sind sie halt nicht - ist auch nicht so wichtig in einer hierarchischen Organisation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe viele Polizisten kennengelernt (bin leidenschaftlicher Motorradfahrer) und die meisten fand ich sehr nett, aber wie bei Menschen, die nicht für die Staatsgewalt verkörpern gibts auch bei denen Idioten. Respekt vor den Herren hab ich meistens- sie verkörpern ja schliesslich den Staat. Nur wenn sie dann rumpiesaken und selber unhöflich sind, dann werd ich schon grantig weils relativ schnell nach Ausnützung seiner Befugnisse riecht. Auch wenn die Polizisten meistens nett sind mag die Polizei nicht sehr- bisher haben sie mir das Leben mehr schwer gemacht, als dass sie mein "Freund und Helfer" waren. Zum einen die Art und Weise WO sie WANN Geschwindigkeitskontrollen machen oder wie sie bei Grosskontrollen im Sommer mit Motorradfahrern umspringen- das geht zum Teil garnicht. Wer mit keinen Respekt entgegenbringt, der muss auch von meiner Seite aus keinen erwarten. Nur weil er eine Uniform anhat, krieche ich ihm nicht in den Allerwertesten- er soll sich anständig benehmen und mich nicht blöd anmaulen, dann hat keiner ein Problem-so ist dass glücklicherweise auch meistens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (13. Februar 2008)

Ich wäre selber fast Polizisten geworden und ich bereue es, das ich die Einladung nach Münster zum "eigentlichen Bewerbungsgespräch" abgelehnt habe. 

Es gibt gute und schlechte Erfahrungen und ich finde, jeder der über die Polizei negativ spricht, sollte sich doch evtl. mal Gedanken machen, was das überhaupt für ein scheiß Job ist.

Die suchen ja nicht umsonst dringend nach neuer Unterstützung. Ich hab auch mal negative Erfahrungen gemacht, aber man sollte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Es gibt auch verständnissvolle und hilfsbereite Polizisten, die nicht ihren alltäglichen Frust an anderen auslassen.

Außerdem, was würden wir ohne die Polizei machen? Sie tun auch nur ihren Job und das, was das Gesetz ihnen selber vorschreibt.


----------



## Calathiel (13. Februar 2008)

sie behandeln einen so wie man sie behandelt.

Aufgrund der heutigen Respektlosigkeit gegenüber Polizisten, verstehe ich aber auch dass sie manchma ein wenig unsanft werden. 
KLar es gibt auch bei ihnen gute und schlechte Leute. WEnn man an die Demo in Italien vor vielen jahren denkt, (ka was das war ), da wars nicht gut...

Ich werde wegen meinen langen Haaren und schmuddeligen Aussehen öfters von der Polizei kontrolliert. Ich habe 1-2 mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, jedoch habe ich mich in diesen Situationen auch ein wenig mit dummen Sprüchen um mich geworfen *schmunzel*

Schlimmer finde ich eigentlich, dass Verhalten gegenüber Sicherheitsleuten wie Securitys. Das sind arme Schweine. ich finde sie sollten genauso wie ein Gesetzeshüter behandelt werden. Respekt ist und bleibt einfach das minimum an Verhalten .....

so long euer kleiner schweizer


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Vor nem jahr ca ..
Ich und kolege (er ist 21) waren an ner lan party
Gut wir um 3uhr am Morgen nach hause gefahren .. Polizei verfolgt uns .. 15min lang egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Wir Biegen ab danach kommt der Polizist Leuchten ect
Papiere bitte
-Gezeigt
Haben sie was getrunken?
-Und wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte Mal Blasen .. 
- 0.0Promille dacht ich's doch ;d
Was habt ihr denn getrunken
- 4 liter cola/icetea ect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo wart ihr?
-lan party ..
Ah was habt ihr so gespielt? 
- Ist das nun ne polizei frage? .. 
Ach nicht doch nimmt uns nur wunder, wollen next week auch eine party machen


Naja haben uns noch bisle unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber gibt auch paar doofe polizisten bei uns .. die meinen "im the boss" und das dementsprechend auch sagen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2008)

Sry für OT, aber:

Minas? Hast du gestern/heute zu viel Kaffee getrunken? Manche deiner Sätze sind echt schlimm und der Sinn etzieht sich stark meinem Verständnis.^^


----------



## Theroas (13. Februar 2008)

Nach meiner Erfahrung finden vor allem die Menschen die Polizei doof,
die auch sonst eher Probleme haben sich notfalls mal unterzuordnen.

Weiterhin wird in bestimmten Medienkreisen der Kampf "tighter Rebell"
vs. "Bullenschwein" verherrlicht und ein Bild vom "bösen Unterdrücker"
der dich nur "ficken" will propagiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sry für OT, aber:
> 
> Minas? Hast du gestern/heute zu viel Kaffee getrunken? Manche deiner Sätze sind echt schlimm und der Sinn etzieht sich stark meinem Verständnis.^^



Trink keine Kaffee .. 
Naja meine Sätze haben manchmal auch keinen sinn .. ich schreib 50% dann ruft so ein G1mp an und hat ein problem und ich schreib was anderes weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (13. Februar 2008)

Polizisten sind Menschen, die einen scheiß Job machen (ich würde ihn nicht machen wollen) und dafür ziemlich unterbezahlt sind. Ob sie nun freundlich oder unfreundlich sind liegt auch an jedem selbst, denn es es heißt ja nicht umsonst "wie man in den Wald ruft schallt es heraus". Wenn mir einer der Damen und Herren etwas mürrisch kommt, ein freundliches Wort zu ihm/ihr und fast immer ändert sich die Stimmung schlagartig. Natürlich ärgere ich mich auch über die "Sch...bullen", wenn sie mal wieder ein schönes Foto von mir bei einem neuen Geschwindigkeitsrekord in der Altstadt gemacht haben, aber im Grunde genommen sollte man sich über sich selber ärgern - man hätte sich ja auch an die Regeln halten können und alles wäre in Ordnung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Februar 2008)

so dann melde ich mich auch mal zu wort. dürften einige ja schon drauf gewartet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da ich mich das ein oder andere mal auf demos rumtreibe hab ich eigentlich nur negative erfahrungen mit cops gemacht. du wirst ständig von bullen ich einer ganzkörperrüstung angemault, darfst nich machen was du machen willst und eigentlich dürfen solltest und wenn du pech hast wirst du in gewahrsam genommen und/oder  kriegst ne freifahft in nem rtw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (13. Februar 2008)

Wenn dein Avatar nicht einen irgendwas-schmeißenden Sportschuh-Antifa zeigen würde,
würde ich deinen Beitrag tatsächlich ernst nehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (13. Februar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr Polizisten?



Also ich habe keine Probleme mit Polizisten, solange man nichts ausgefressen hat sind sie immer sehr nett und höflich. Natürlich müssen sie eine gewisse Strenge an den Tag legen, aber die ist ja nicht persönlich zu nehmen.

LG Gwynny


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Februar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Wenn dein Avatar nicht einen irgendwas-schmeißenden Sportschuh-Antifa zeigen würde,
> würde ich deinen Beitrag tatsächlich ernst nehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was hast du gegen sportschuhe? sind doch bequem^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> .......
> da ich mich das ein oder andere mal auf demos rumtreibe hab ich eigentlich nur negative erfahrungen mit cops gemacht. du wirst ständig von bullen ich einer ganzkörperrüstung angemault, *darfst nich machen was du machen willst und eigentlich dürfen solltest* und wenn du pech hast wirst du in gewahrsam genommen und/oder  kriegst ne freifahft in nem rtw.


Aber du darfst es eben nicht PUNKT
Wenn du dich daran nicht hältst
bist du das doch selber schuld!
Andere dürfen nicht gegen die
Regeln und Gesetze verstoßen,
bei denen ist das ne Schweinerei,
aber du willst das dürfen?


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aber du darfst es eben nicht PUNKT
> Wenn du dich daran nicht hältst
> bist du das doch selber schuld!
> Andere dürfen nicht gegen die
> ...


ich meine sachen die eigentlich legal sind und dir aber von den bullen verboten werden


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich meine sachen die eigentlich legal sind und dir aber von den bullen verboten werden


Dann sind sie nicht legal....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann sind sie nicht legal....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es ist nicht legal einen mundschutz mit sich zu führen? es ist nicht legal einen schal mit sich zu führen?


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> es ist nicht legal einen mundschutz mit sich zu führen? es ist nicht legal einen schal mit sich zu führen?


Kommt drauf an... auf deinem Schal stand aber nicht "Blood&Honour"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, kommt halt drauf an, vllt war der Mundschutz oder so mit
schlimmen Sachen bedruckt, oder die Polizei wollte euch knutschen.
Wahrscheinlicher aber wäre, dass sie euch erkennen wollte.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an... auf deinem Schal stand aber nicht "Blood&Honour"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gegen den mundschutz hatten sie was weil sie das ding als waffe eingestuft haben
und ja tücher, schals oder ähnliches werden verboten weil sie einen erkennen wollen. das heißt meistens aber auch dass irgendwelche nasen dich dann auch erkennen und fotografieren können. das kann dann wiederum dazu führen dass du besuch von ein paar netten kerlen bekommst


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gegen den mundschutz hatten sie was weil sie das ding als waffe eingestuft haben
> und ja tücher, schals oder ähnliches werden verboten weil sie einen erkennen wollen. das heißt meistens aber auch dass irgendwelche nasen dich dann auch erkennen und fotografieren können. das kann dann wiederum dazu führen dass du besuch von ein paar netten kerlen bekommst


Prima! Damit hättest du deine Beschwerde selbst aus der Welt geräumt.
Ab jezz immer schön das machen was die Polizei sagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (13. Februar 2008)

Also ich mag den Staat hier nicht. Folglicherweise hab ich auch was gegen das Organ das die Gesetze des Staates verteidigt und aufrecht erhält.

Sie haben vorher gewusst auf was sie sich einlassen.

In diesem Sinne...

ACAB


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Prima! Damit hättest du deine Beschwerde selbst aus der Welt geräumt.
> Ab jezz immer schön das machen was die Polizei sagt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jawohl mein meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du wirst ständig von bullen ich einer ganzkörperrüstung angemault, darfst nich machen was du machen willst und eigentlich dürfen solltest und wenn du pech hast wirst du in gewahrsam genommen und/oder  kriegst ne freifahft in nem rtw.



Zu Recht!!!


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Naja, wir wissen ja alle, dass die, die am meisten auf die Polizei schimpfen die sind, die am lautesten nach der Polizei rufen, wenn ihnen selbst etwas passiert.


----------



## Shênya (14. Februar 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Naja, wir wissen ja alle, dass die, die am meisten auf die Polizei schimpfen die sind, die am lautesten nach der Polizei rufen, wenn ihnen selbst etwas passiert.



/sign

Wo wäre die heutige welt ohne Polizei? Wenn jeder Möchtegerngangster sein Ding abziehn könnte wie er wollte.. naja...


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gegen den mundschutz hatten sie was weil sie das ding als waffe eingestuft haben
> und ja tücher, schals oder ähnliches werden verboten weil sie einen erkennen wollen. das heißt meistens aber auch dass irgendwelche nasen dich dann auch erkennen und fotografieren können. das kann dann wiederum dazu führen dass du besuch von ein paar netten kerlen bekommst



Der Mundschutz ist nunmal "Schutzbewaffnung" und läßt Dein Gewaltpotential erkennen, daher bekommst Du damit zu recht Probleme. Und zum Schal, es gibt in Deutschland nunmal ein Vermummungsverbot bei Versammlungen und das nicht ohne Grund, guck dir Dein Avatar an und Du weißt wieso.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (14. Februar 2008)

So, dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.

Ich hatte auch schon ein paar Mal Ärger mit der Polizei. Und weil ich Ärger mit der Polizei hatte, hatte ich auch sehr großen Ärger mit meinem Vater -> Polizist.

Von ihm weiß ich auch, wie beschissen der Job ist. Man kriegt kaum Geld, muss (fast) jeden Tag um sein Leben fürchten. Und ratet mal, was die für nen Ärger bekommen wenn die sich selbst verteidigen. Was es alles nach sich zieht, wenn die mal nen Schuss abfeuern - dann sind die nämlich so richtig gearscht.

Ergo: Polizeibeamter ist ein harter, beschissener Job - den kaum einer machen will aber dennoch notwendig ist.


----------



## Dalmus (14. Februar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> *sich wieder zum Hund deevolutioniert und Dalmus am Hintern rumschnüffelt*


Platz Deadlift... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja, die liebe Polizei *in jugendlichen Erinnerungen schwelg*
Mit der bin ich früher hier und da auch mal aneinandergeraten.
Zurückblickend muß ich aber sagen, daß der Kontakt immer freundlich und positiv ablief.
Als wir einmal in Italien 8 Stunden auf der Wache sitzen mußten bis der neapolitanische Polizeichef eintraf, haben wir uns mit den Polizisten wunderbar unterhalten - mit Händen und Füssen, denn die konnten leider nur italienisch, wir hingegen nicht und der Dolmetscher reiste erst mit dem Polizeichef an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da haben wir auf der Gitarre geklimpert, miteinander gesungen, der eine hat dann einen Ghettoblaster angeschleppt und Punk aufgelegt... 
Ich hätte die Jungs ja noch auf ein Bierchen eingeladen, aber irgendwo war ich am Ende doch froh da raus zu sein.^^

Ich sehe das ganz entspannt. Auch wenn ich nachts mal grundlos angehalten und kontrolliert werde - da fühlt man sich doch direkt viel sicherer in der Gegend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Also ich mag den Staat hier nicht. Folglicherweise hab ich auch was gegen das Organ das die Gesetze des Staates verteidigt und aufrecht erhält.
> 
> Sie haben vorher gewusst auf was sie sich einlassen.
> 
> ...


ich mag diesen menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Gronwell schrieb:


> Der Mundschutz ist nunmal "Schutzbewaffnung" und läßt Dein Gewaltpotential erkennen, daher bekommst Du damit zu recht Probleme. Und zum Schal, es gibt in Deutschland nunmal ein Vermummungsverbot bei Versammlungen und das nicht ohne Grund, guck dir Dein Avatar an und Du weißt wieso.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ein mundschutz lässt also gewaltpotential erkennen? das heißt dann also auch dass die ganzen fotografen die n helm dabeihaben nur auf krawall aus sind? ich glaube nich. das is schutz vor prügelnden riot cops.
vermummungsverbot schön und gut aber ich hab kein bock dass ich in ner anti-antifa-kartei oder ähnlichem lande und dann von son paar dämlichen faschos aufs maul bekomme


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ein mundschutz lässt also gewaltpotential erkennen? das heißt dann also auch dass die ganzen fotografen die n helm dabeihaben nur auf krawall aus sind? ich glaube nich. das is schutz vor prügelnden riot cops.
> vermummungsverbot schön und gut aber ich hab kein bock dass ich in ner anti-antifa-kartei oder ähnlichem lande und dann von son paar dämlichen faschos aufs maul bekomme



Man sollte vielleicht bedenken, wer weshalb dort ist, dann hat sichs mit den Fotographen auch ganz schnell wieder. 
Nach deinem "vermummungsverbot schön und gut.." sollte der Satz enden, es gibt kein aber bei Gesetzen, solange die Verfassungskonform sind.

Wenn du der festen überzeugung bist, dass es immer die bösen Polizisten sind, die die armen Demonstranten grundlos verprügeln, dann freue ich mich über jeden Schlag den Du mit einem Schlagstock bekommst, denn bei dir trifft es den richtigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ein mundschutz lässt also gewaltpotential erkennen? das heißt dann also auch dass die ganzen fotografen die n helm dabeihaben nur auf krawall aus sind? ich glaube nich. das is schutz vor prügelnden riot cops.
> vermummungsverbot schön und gut aber ich hab kein bock dass ich in ner anti-antifa-kartei oder ähnlichem lande und dann von son paar dämlichen faschos aufs maul bekomme



Aber Du willst doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft Fotografen mit linken Demonstranten oder rechten Demonstranten vergleichen? Ich glaub Fotografen machen da ihren Job, damit verdienen sie ihren Lebensunterhalt.

Und das Vermummungsverbot ist ja wohl absolut selbstverständlich oder glaubst Du, das wenn man Dich vermummt, das es zu Deinem Schutz ist? Klar, wenn Du andere mit Flaschen beschmeist, dann kann man ja auch so gut Deine Identität erkennen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2008)

fotografen dürfen sich vor schweren verletzungen schützen nur die demonstranten nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bleib dabei ich vermumme mich weil ich nich will dass ich irgendwann ma das messer von nem fascho zwischen den rippen hab


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fotografen dürfen sich vor schweren verletzungen schützen nur die demonstranten nich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig, weils ja schon irgendwie irre ist, dass Du dich vor dir selbst schützen willst, oder?

Wenn Du sone Angst hast, dann geh doch gar nicht erst hin.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Richtig, weils ja schon irgendwie irre ist, dass Du dich vor dir selbst schützen willst, oder?
> 
> Wenn Du sone Angst hast, dann geh doch gar nicht erst hin.


oh nein! ich werde auch weiterhin demonstrieren. sonst würde die rechnung der repressionsorgane ja aufgehen. mir wird es niemals ausgetrieben werden für meine überzeugungen auf die straße zu gehen


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> oh nein! ich werde auch weiterhin demonstrieren. sonst würde die rechnung der repressionsorgane ja aufgehen. mir wird es niemals ausgetrieben werden für meine überzeugungen auf die straße zu gehen



Ohje, ich glaube bei Dir ist wirklich Hopfen und Malz verloren.

Aber eins erkläre mir bitte nochmal, verstehe Deine Logik nicht so ganz. Zur Demo gehst Du und nimmst Prügel in kauf, rechnest sogar fest damit und nimmst deshalb den Mundschutz mit. Dein Gesicht willst Du aber nicht zeigen, damit Du nicht anschließend von Faschos verprügelt wirst. Wieso trägst Du nicht immer einen Mundschutz, dann ists doch egal, obs Prügel gibt oder nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Laß mich raten, Du bist auch einer, der gerne Anarchie hätte?


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Ohje, ich glaube bei Dir ist wirklich Hopfen und Malz verloren.
> 
> Aber eins erkläre mir bitte nochmal, verstehe Deine Logik nicht so ganz. Zur Demo gehst Du und nimmst Prügel in kauf, rechnest sogar fest damit und nimmst deshalb den Mundschutz mit. Dein Gesicht willst Du aber nicht zeigen, damit Du nicht anschließend von Faschos verprügelt wirst. Wieso trägst Du nicht immer einen Mundschutz, dann ists doch egal, obs Prügel gibt oder nicht.
> 
> ...


die prügel von cops nehm ich in kauf weil ich sie in kauf nehmen muss da ich mir das demostrieren nich austreiben lasse. so ein höher gestellte ziel gibts beim erleiden der prügel von faschos nich, es sei denn ich würd damit wen anders schützen.

und nein ich bin kein glühender anarchist


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die prügel von cops nehm ich in kauf weil ich sie in kauf nehmen muss da ich mir das demostrieren nich austreiben lasse. so ein höher gestellte ziel gibts beim erleiden der prügel von faschos nich, es sei denn ich würd damit wen anders schützen.
> 
> und nein ich bin kein glühender anarchist



Deine Ziele in allen Ehren nur ist es nahezu sinnfrei sich dafür Prügel einzufangen, egal aus welcher Richtung. So schlimm kanns ja nicht sein, immerhin erlaubt man dir doch zu demonstrieren, wenn die Demonstranten dann mal wieder übers Ziel hinaus schießen, dann sind doch sie das Problem und nicht die Polizei.
Sicherlich gibts auch hier und da mal einen Hieb der nicht gerechtfertigt ist, doch das dann gleich als Systematik zu bezeichnen um die Leute weichzuprügeln ist etwas albern.
Der größte Feind der Antifa ist nicht die Polizei, sondern sie selbst, weil sie der Polizei doch immer wieder Anlaß geben und das ist Masche, damit wollen sie dann zeigen, wie böse die Polizei ist, das schlimme daran ist, die meisten glaubens wahrscheinlich wirklich.

Na dann besteht ja vielleicht doch noch Hoffnung. Nur wenn Du so ein überzeugter Gegner dieses Systems bist, dann empfehle ich Dir bekämpfe es von innen, also ab mit Dir in die Politik, versuch die Leute zu überzeugen oder notfalls zu überlisten. Demokratie ist zwar nicht unbedingt die beste aber immerhin die gerechteste Staatsform der Welt, da bekommt jedes Volk die Regierung, die es verdient.


----------



## Xairon (14. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir mal überlegt Polizist zu werden (schweiz). Finde die Polizei auch ganz gut...nur wenn ich irgend eine Busse oder so bekom, finde ich sie plöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fotografen dürfen sich vor schweren verletzungen schützen nur die demonstranten nich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähm, verstehst Du das nicht??

Fotografen machen da ihre Arbeit! Um ihre Arbeit zu machen, brauchen sie Schutz. Wenn Du Dir einen Helm aufziehst, kannst Du das ja auch gerne machen.

Und bzgl. Faschos. Glaubst Du ernsthaft sie haben es ausgerechnet auf Dich abgesehen? Wenn sie einen verprügeln, dann verprügeln sie wahllos. Die fragen Dich nicht zuerst: Bist Du der riesentrolli aus dem buffed Forum?


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ähm, verstehst Du das nicht??
> 
> Fotografen machen da ihre Arbeit! Um ihre Arbeit zu machen, brauchen sie Schutz. Wenn Du Dir einen Helm aufziehst, kannst Du das ja auch gerne machen.
> 
> Und bzgl. Faschos. Glaubst Du ernsthaft sie haben es ausgerechnet auf Dich abgesehen? Wenn sie einen verprügeln, dann verprügeln sie wahllos. Die fragen Dich nicht zuerst: Bist Du der riesentrolli aus dem buffed Forum?


auf demos darf ich mir keinen helm anziehen

stimmt die fragen nich ob ich der riesentrolli ausm buffed forum bin. die haben fotos und adressen von leuten die sie als pöse antifas einstufen weil es verboten is sich auf demos zu vermummen und braucehn nich zu fragen


----------



## Xairon (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> auf demos darf ich mir keinen helm anziehen
> 
> stimmt die fragen nich ob ich der riesentrolli ausm buffed forum bin. die haben fotos und adressen von leuten die sie als pöse antifas einstufen weil es verboten is sich auf demos zu vermummen und braucehn nich zu fragen



Und nachts wenn du schläfst dann sitzen sie an deinem Fenster und beobachten dich...


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Und nachts wenn du schläfst dann sitzen sie an deinem Fenster und beobachten dich...


ja ich weiß ich bin n bissl paranoid
aber lieber paranoid als im krankenhaus


----------



## Xairon (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja ich weiß ich bin n bissl paranoid
> aber lieber paranoid als im krankenhaus



na ja...ich lass dich ma, jedem das Seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja ich weiß ich bin n bissl paranoid
> aber lieber paranoid als im krankenhaus


Auch da sitzen sie dann nachts am Fenster und beobachten Dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja ich weiß ich bin n bissl paranoid
> aber lieber paranoid als im krankenhaus


Ich komm dich holen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (14. Februar 2008)

hier wird ja mal wieder stark diskutiert, doch da hätte ich mal eine kurze frage:

was genau hat der statt den jetzt so genau böses getan?

die frage soll jetzt nicht angreifen oder verärgern, ganz im gegenteil. ich würde einfach nur mal gerne wissen, gegen was ihr da so vorgeht. ich hab auch nen freund der so eingestellt ist wie ihr, aber trotzdem ist mir das alles noch nicht klar geworden.

ich bin halt weder links noch rechts eingestellt, ich bleib lieber schön neutral in der mitte. und zum thema "Polizei": wenn es hart auf hart kommt ruft doch jeder früher oder später die bullen an.


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

Succubie schrieb:


> hier wird ja mal wieder stark diskutiert, doch da hätte ich mal eine kurze frage:
> 
> was genau hat der statt den jetzt so genau böses getan?
> 
> ......


Wie kommst du auf die Frage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rest deines Posts stimmt natürlich,
aber die Erläuterungen waren irgendwie
unangebracht, da das niemand direkt
bezweifelt/kritisiert hat.


----------



## Succubie (14. Februar 2008)

ja ne ich komm auf die frage weil es mir nicht klar ist gegen was ihr genau kämpft. ich glaub kaum das es steuerreformen oder umweltprobleme sind, aber was ist es dann. ich kämpfe gegen den staat kann ich auch sagen, aber nen grund bräuchte man trotzdem, und diesen möchte ich mal von euch hören.


----------



## Minati (14. Februar 2008)

Die Bullen mögen es nicht, wenn man sie Bullen nennt. Ich darf das, hab ja Welpenschutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee mal im Ernst. Mich würde schon interessieren, warum so viele Leute was gegen die Polizei hat. Die tun auch nur ihren Job und die Richtlinien, wie sie ihren Job ausführen sollen, werden vom Staat festgelegt. Also solltet ihr eigentlich etwas gegen den Staat und nicht gegen die Polizei haben, denn diese können und dürfen nun einmal nicht frei agieren.


----------



## Dalith (14. Februar 2008)

Fakt ist nun einmal, dass der Mensch sich schlechte Erfahrungen besser merkt...

Ich habe auch schon nette Polizisten getroffen, aber leider bekleiden auch viel zu viele Dummköpfe solch einen verantwortungsvollen Posten - siehe meine letzte Verkehrskontrolle:

SIE: Führerschein und Fahrzeugpapiere bitte - ACH, MOMENT MAL... (hochgezogene Augenbrauen und ein angeekelter Blick auf meine roten Haare) steigen Sie mal aus...

Ich: Warum?

SIE: Bei Ihnen machen wir eine Drogenkontrolle! Sie haben viel zu kleine Pupillen!

Ich: Das dürfte daran liegen, dass Sie mir schon länger mit der Taschenlampe ins Gesicht leuchten...

SIE: Werden Sie mal nicht frech! Kleine Pupillen weisen eindeutig auf den Konsum von Kokain und Amphetaminen hin!

Ich: Wie bitte??? Sie sollten noch mal Ihren Drogenkurs wiederholen - dringend!

SIE: Jetzt reichts! Sie kommen mit auf die Wache!

Habe ich dann auch gemacht - war ein bisschen peinlich für sie, als mich der Arzt mit "Hallo, Frau Kollegin" begrüsste...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

Succubie schrieb:


> ja ne ich komm auf die frage weil es mir nicht klar ist gegen was ihr genau kämpft. ich glaub kaum das es steuerreformen oder umweltprobleme sind, aber was ist es dann. ich kämpfe gegen den staat kann ich auch sagen, aber nen grund bräuchte man trotzdem, und diesen möchte ich mal von euch hören.


Hä? Du willst einen Grund fürs Kämpfen gegen den Staat?
Okay, man könnte ihn dir geben, aber warum? Haben
wir hier gesagt, dass wir gegen den Staat kämpfen?
Ich denke nicht, der eine oder andere fand' die Polizei
unsymphatisch und einer hat sich über eine Sache aufgeregt,
die letztendlich doch rechtens ist. Ich verstehe nicht
was du willst, sorry... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Dalith, ich finde in deinem Beitrag kein Problem bei der Vorgehensweise der Polizisten. Was sollen sie denn machen, nur auf Drogen testen, wenn direkt vor ihren Augen konsumiert wird? Das Problem kam doch erst zustanden, weil Du nicht einfach den Test mitgemacht hast.


----------



## Independent (14. Februar 2008)

Ich will jetzt hier nich lang rumreden warum ich Anarchist bin oder warum ich der Meinung bin das die Polizei oder die Bundeswehr abgeschafft gehört.

Im Endeffekt steh ich und Trolli hier 2 gegen 10. Aber genau das ist der Sinn der Sache..sich den Dingen zu stellen. 

Es geht immer um die Grundidee. Ein funktonierender Kommunismus ist super. Ein funktionierender Dikaturstaat ist auch super. Folglich ist eine funktionierende Demokratie auch super.

Aber die Demokratie hier funktioniert nicht...für Stinos warscheinlich schon. Die leben in den Tag hinein, kaufen sich Pumaschuhe und tragen In-Irokesen Haarschnitte.

Aber es gibt eben noch so Leute wie mich. Ich finde den Staat hier zu beherrschend. "Ordne dich ein, dann gehts dir gut."

Es werden Sachen verboten (wie im Dritten Reich), die Politiker werden bei den Wahlen zu Popstars, die Mittelschicht ist so gut wie abgeschafft und LEUTE: Man brauch heutzutage einen Angelschein! Einen ANGELSCHEIN! Ein von Mutter Natur erschaffener SEE, der jemanden gehört(?!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

OK was hat das alles mit den Bullen zu tun? Nun genau SIE verteidigen diese Gesetze und drücken sie durch!

Ja ich bin Anarchist...aber was ist ein Anarschist? Die Grundidee besteht darin, das jeder tut was er will ohne
jemanden anderes zu verletzen. Das geht leider nicht aber wie oben schon gesagt...es geht immer um die Grundidee...

...es wird immer so getan als wenn Anarchist ein Schimpfwort wäre...aber das ist Deutschland. Wenn man hier zu jemanden Jude sagt, wird das ja auch gleich als Beleidigung aufgefasst.

SO
[zum Teufel mit der Rechtschreibung]


----------



## Dalith (14. Februar 2008)

@Gronwell: 

1. Polizisten sind dazu angehalten, bei allgemeinen Verkehrskontrollen nur bei konkretem Verdacht auf Drogen zu testen - ich bin ja nicht durch eine seltsame Fahrweise oder Ähnliches aufgefallen.

2. war klar erkenntlich, dass bei mir die Drogenkontrolle wegen meines Aussehens erfolgte - Polizisten dürfen im Job aber nicht diskriminieren (bitte jetzt keine Diskussion, ob sie das tun!!!)

3. weiss jeder Mensch, dass Pupillen, in die mehrere Minuten mit der Lampe geleuchtet wird, klein werden 

4. sind kleine Pupillen ein Hinweis auf den Konsum von Heroin (wonach man eher nicht mehr mit dem Auto rumfährt), Kokain und Amphetamine vergrössern die Pupillen

5. mache ich nie einfach etwas mit, sondern frage immer nach dem Grund - schliesslich bin ich kein Lemming


----------



## Calathiel (14. Februar 2008)

anarchie und kommunismus funktionieren nicht... irgendwann kommt irgendein volldepp und zerstört diese wunderschöne form von politik(wie uach immer man das ausdrücken soll).
ich mag kommunismus und teilweise sogar anarchie, jedoch sollte man im heutigen Leben leben, und nicht in einer Scheinwelt bzw. utopie....

apropos noch wat: Demos = gut / gewaltdemos = beschissen... wer sich vermummt is auf gewalt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry aber is so, gibt genügend leute die nicht krankenhaus geschlagen werden und an vielen sozialkritischen demos teilnehmen ...  Aber wer unbedingt zu solchen Gruppierungen wie der schwarze Block usw. dazugehören will, weil er sich vermummen will... Das ist euer Ding, jedoch bedeutet es einfach Gewalt. Also wundert euch nicht, dass die armen Polizisten ihren Job machen und euch den Marsch blasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt hier nich lang rumreden warum ich Anarchist bin oder warum ich der Meinung bin das die Polizei oder die Bundeswehr abgeschafft gehört.
> 
> Im Endeffekt steh ich und Trolli hier 2 gegen 10. Aber genau das ist der Sinn der Sache..sich den Dingen zu stellen.
> 
> ...



Was denn eigentlich Polizei *oder* Bundeswehr abschaffen?

Du stellst fest, dass es hier 2 gegen 10 steht und sagst Demokratie funktioniert nicht? Doch, das tut sie, sieht man doch, wir sind zufrieden, ihr nicht, "unsere" Regeln gelten. 

Toller zusammenhang, im Dritten Reich waren Dinge verboten, also sind alle Staaten in denen etwas verboten ist wie das Dritte Reich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was denkst Du denn wieso Du einen Angelschein brauchst? Das ganze hat etwas mit Tier- und Naturschutz zu tun.

Wach auf, wie soll denn bitte Anarchie funktionieren? Glaubst Du wenn klauen nicht mehr Verboten ist hören alle die vorher geklaut haben damit auf? Glaubst Du wenn man Totschlag/Mord nicht mehr unter Strafe stellen würde, würde niemand mehr einen anderen Menschen töten?
Ich kann Dir sagen, was geschieht wenn es keine Polizei und keine Gesetze mehr gibt, dann kommt das Gesetz der Natur zum tragen, der stärkere Gewinnt, willst Du das wirklich? Willst Du das Dir jemand Dein Essen wegnimmt, nur weil er stärker ist als Du und gerade hunger hat?


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Dalith, es ist doch eine vergleichsweise harmlose Kontrolle, Du solltest ja nicht in Untersuchungshaft gesteckt werden, sondern nur mal eben einen Drogentest machen, warum auch immer, hättest es gemacht, hätte es Dich keine 5 Minuten gekostet und so wahrscheinlich 2-3 Stunden.

Das Problem beim konkreten Verdacht ist doch, dass es der Polizist subjektiv entscheiden muss, und wenn er meint, Deine Pupillen haben den Ausschlag gegeben, dann muss man ihm das nunmal glauben. Lieber einen zuviel kontrolliert, als einen zuwenig.


----------



## Independent (14. Februar 2008)

BtW Netter Thread hier...

Du verstehst mich nicht. Ich bin mir klar was dabei alles passieren kann, aber das ist nunmal meine Grundidee vom Leben. Ich musste noch nie in meinem ganzen Leben jemanden eine verpassen. Ich bin ein durchweg gewaltfreies Gemüt. 

Ich weiß das zb bei Anarchie die einen oder anderen aus der Reihe tanzen und das es einfach nicht funktioniert aber die Vorstellung eines Gewaltfreien Staates ohne Represionen und Verbote reizt mich. Dies ist meine EInstellung die mir keiner nehmen kann.

Ich apelliere einfach an die Vernunft. Ich lass mir auch nicht das Recht auf Rausch (jeglicher Form) absprechen. Wenn jetzt ein paar Deppen hergehen und das Zeug kleinen Kindern verkaufen, dann kann ich nix dafür. Ich mache sowas nicht. 

Ich bitte dich meinen Beitrag nochmal genau durchzulesen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Ja ich bin Anarchist...aber was ist ein Anarschist? Die Grundidee besteht darin, das jeder tut was er will ohne
> jemanden anderes zu verletzen. Das geht leider nicht aber wie oben schon gesagt...es geht immer um die Grundidee...



Ja, die Grundidee ist toll, leider ist sie nicht ausführbar. Auch in der Tierwelt haben sich wohl deshalb keine oder nur wenige anarchische Strukturen ausgebildet (zumindest fallen mir momentan keine ein).

Und selbst in einer Anarchie werden sich der Großteil der Menschen zu Gruppen mit klarer Rangfolge zusammenschließen.


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> BtW Netter Thread hier...
> 
> Du verstehst mich nicht. Ich bin mir klar was dabei alles passieren kann, aber das ist nunmal meine Grundidee vom Leben. Ich musste noch nie in meinem ganzen Leben jemanden eine verpassen. Ich bin ein durchweg gewaltfreies Gemüt.
> 
> ...



Ich habe Deinen Beitrag genau gelesen, keine Sorge, nur wieso muss ist denn diese Grundidee nur ohne Polizei möglich? Deiner Ansicht nach besteht doch der Unterschied zum jetzigen System nur darin, dass man für seine Untaten nicht bestarft wird, besser wirds dadurch noch lange nicht. Gewaltfrei leben geht doch auch mit Polizei oder willst Du mir erklären, dass alle Gewalt nur von der Polizei ausgeht?


----------



## Independent (14. Februar 2008)

Siehe 1.Mai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1000 Punks treffen sich zum gemütlichen Feiern ohne Gewalt und Krawall. Die Sache eskaliert jedoch ERST wenn die ersten friedlichen Punks eingebuchtet/separiert werden. Das haben die letzten Jahre gezeigt.


----------



## Dalith (14. Februar 2008)

@Gronwell: Und genau mit dieser Aussage gestehst Du den Polizisten Willkür zu... ich weise gerne noch mal auf Punkt 2 meines letzten Postings hin! 

Im übrigen sind Polzisten in ihrer "Drogenausbildung" dazu angehalten, GROSSE Pupillen als Verdachtsmoment einzustufen - jedenfalls bei Verkehrskontrollen.

Und ein Drogentest ist Deiner Meinung nach also harmlos? Dieser dämliche Urintest ist auf eine riesige Anzahl von Medikamenten kreuzreaktiv (z.B. auf einige Grippemittel, und ich war erkältet), also musste ein Bluttest gemacht werden - und der kostet immer Zeit und ist auch nicht mehr so harmlos.

Natürlich kann man alles schönreden... "hach, mach alles mit, was andere denken, dann hast Du auch keine Probleme - und die leute vom staat werden schon alles richtig machen"... Wohin das Spiessbürgertum schon einmal vor 70 Jahren geführt hat, muss ich wohl nicht erwähnen...


----------



## Independent (14. Februar 2008)

Und bitte tut mir doch den Gefallen und labert nich son Zeugs wie "Die haben einen Harten Job...öhöhö". 
Toto und Harry haben doch auch ihren Spaß...


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Siehe 1.Mai
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich stelle Dir jetzt mal eine ernst gemeinte Frage, glaubst Du das wirklich? Falls ja, rate ich Dir, verzichte auf Dein selbst zuerkanten Recht auf Rausch, es vernebelt anscheinend gewaltig Deine Sinne.

Da ist man dann wieder bei der Frage was denn zuerst da war, die Henne oder das Ei. Ich sage ganz klar, erst kamen die gewalttätigen Ausschreitungen, dann kam die Polizei.


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Siehe 1.Mai
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und nichts draus gelernt...

Möglicherweise sehen es Leute ja auch als Krawall an,
dass ihr euch dann lauthals über den Staat etc. beschwert.
Und bevor die Situation eskaliert und ihr euch dazu aufstachelt
einem Baby den Lolli zu klauen, weil es keine Haare aufm Kopf hat,
kommt dann die Polizei und versucht, den Auflauf zu zerstreuen,
eure Antwort: Es hagelt Flaschen und Steine.
Die Antwort der Polizei: Knast.

Etwas direkt ausgedrückt, geb ich zu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (14. Februar 2008)

Bei einer Verneinung des Drogentests kommt es doch zu einer Blutabnahme. Wenn die mir jetzt die SPritze reindonnern und ich negativ getestet werde, kann ich die dann nicht auf Körperverletzung verklagen?

Keine Angst..ich hab keine Langeweile..nur rein theoretisch gesehen.

@lurock
Schonmal mit dem Knüppel auf die Knie gekriegt beim Pinkeln? "Kann ja mal passieren..."


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Dalith schrieb:


> @Gronwell: Und genau mit dieser Aussage gestehst Du den Polizisten Willkür zu... ich weise gerne noch mal auf Punkt 2 meines letzten Postings hin!
> 
> Im übrigen sind Polzisten in ihrer "Drogenausbildung" dazu angehalten, GROSSE Pupillen als Verdachtsmoment einzustufen - jedenfalls bei Verkehrskontrollen.
> 
> ...



Ich bin realist, wie willst Du denn sowas zu 100% objektiv gestalten, wenn nicht mit Test?

Ja, ein Drogentest ist harmlos, weil so oder so, spätestens die Blutprobe zeigt doch, was man intus hat, wie Du ja selbst sagst, wo ist also das Problem?

Ich sage nicht, dass der Staat alles richtig macht und auch nicht, dass es keine Willkür gibt, nur zeigt doch gerade auch Dein Fall, dass der Willkür schranken gesetzt sind, sonst hättest Du ja jetzt keine Fahrerlaubnis mehr.


----------



## Independent (14. Februar 2008)

@gronwell

Das stimmt nicht!
Warum entschuldigt sich der Oberkommisarblublub jedes Jahr für sein nicht erfolgreich durchgeführtes DE-Eskalationsprogramm?

Informier dich besser. Nach Festnahmen folgten Krawalle und nicht andersrum!


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Bei einer Verneinung des Drogentests kommt es doch zu einer Blutabnahme. Wenn die mir jetzt die SPritze reindonnern und ich negativ getestet werde, kann ich die dann nicht auf Körperverletzung verklagen?
> 
> Keine Angst..ich hab keine Langeweile..nur rein theoretisch gesehen.
> 
> ...



Nein kannst Du nicht, kannst höchstens vor einem Verwaltungsgericht dagegen vorgehen und somit dann feststellen lassen, dass das ganze unrechtmäßig war, mehr aber nicht, dies zu beweisen wird aber schwierig.


----------



## Independent (14. Februar 2008)

Das führt doch hier zu nix...


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> @gronwell
> 
> Das stimmt nicht!
> Warum entschuldigt sich der Oberkommisarblublub jedes Jahr für sein nicht erfolgreich durchgeführtes DE-Eskalationsprogramm?
> ...



Morde geschehen immer innerhalb von 24 Stunden nachdem irgendjemand der Beteiligten eine Mahlzeit zu sich genommen hat. Ist jetzt das Essen schuld?

Wer gibt "Euch" eigentlich das Recht zu randalieren, wenn jemand Festgenommen wird?


----------



## Theroas (14. Februar 2008)

Das führt ab dem Moment zu nix, an dem es politisch wird.


----------



## Dalith (14. Februar 2008)

@Gronwell: mein Problem ist, dass ganz offensichtlich mein Aussehen (und nur das!) dazu geführt hat, dass ich über eine Blutabnahme - und das ist eine Körperverletzung, in die ich in so einem Fall einwilligen MUSS!!! - die Dummschwätzerei der Polizistin beweisen musste, die ganz offensichtlich ihren Lernstoff nicht beherrschte - und dafür muss ich auch noch Steuern zahlen...OMG...


----------



## Independent (14. Februar 2008)

Ganz lustig fand ich auch als mein Auto über nacht ausgeraubt wurde und ich noch eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 15€ zahlen musste für die Anzeige gegen Unbekannt.


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Dalith schrieb:


> @Gronwell: mein Problem ist, dass ganz offensichtlich mein Aussehen (und nur das!) dazu geführt hat, dass ich über eine Blutabnahme - und das ist eine Körperverletzung, in die ich in so einem Fall einwilligen MUSS!!! - die Dummschwätzerei der Polizistin beweisen musste, die ganz offensichtlich ihren Lernstoff nicht beherrschte - und dafür muss ich auch noch Steuern zahlen...OMG...



Das sagst Du, ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass Du wegen Deiner Haarfarbe kontrolliert wurdest.


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Ganz lustig fand ich auch als mein Auto über nacht ausgeraubt wurde und ich noch eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 15€ zahlen musste für die Anzeige gegen Unbekannt.



Wow, Du hast das wirklich bei der Polizei, die Du doch so sehr fürchtest, weil sie immer nur wild rumprügeln, zur anzeige gebracht? Ich hoffe, sie haben Dich nicht zu sehr vermöbelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (14. Februar 2008)

Mir wurde sogar einmal gesagt das ich das typische Profil eines Drogenkonsumenten besitze und deshalb angehalten werde.


----------



## Independent (14. Februar 2008)

So ist das nunmal wenn einem die EC-Karte und er Perso geklaut werden. Das Meldeamt brauch den Polizeischrieb.


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Mir wurde sogar einmal gesagt das ich das typische Profil eines Drogenkonsumenten besitze und deshalb angehalten werde.



Wie man sieht, taugen Profile doch etwas. Das hat bestimmt was damit zu tun, dass Du Dir das Recht auf Rausch, wo ich mich noch immer wundere woher das kommen soll, nicht nehmen läßt.


----------



## David (14. Februar 2008)

Zu der Polizei habe ich eine gespaltene Meinung.
Ich will da auch nicht großartig viel zu schreiben, allerdings sind so einige Leute unterwegs die sich durch ihre Uniform als etwas ungeheuer Wichtiges fühlen und führen sich auf wie der Hahn im Hühnerkäfig.
Es gibt aber natürlich auch genug PolizistInnen die Ihren Job gut machen und hilfreiche Aussagen und Entscheidungen treffen.
Nur habe ich bisher eher Erstere erlebt.


----------



## Independent (14. Februar 2008)

Ich trink nur Alkohol. Andere Drogen machen mir keinen Spaß. Ich wollte damit nur auf das von mir geforderte Recht hinweisen.

Ich bitte dich Gronwell. Hat schonmal jemand zu dir geasagt das du wie ein Drogenkonsument aussiehst?!


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich trink nur Alkohol. Andere Drogen machen mir keinen Spaß. Ich wollte damit nur auf das von mir geforderte Recht hinweisen.
> 
> Ich bitte dich Gronwell. Hat schonmal zu dir jemand gesagt das du wie ein Drogenkonsument aussiehst?!



Woher kommt dieses Recht?

Nein, noch nie, hängt vielleicht auch damit zusammen, dass ich keine (mehr) nehme.


----------



## Dalith (14. Februar 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Das sagst Du, ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass Du wegen Deiner Haarfarbe kontrolliert wurdest.



Nein, wahrscheinlich auch wegen meiner tätowierten Augenbrauen und den 2 Piercings im Gesicht. Macht das die Sache besser?


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Dalith schrieb:


> Nein, wahrscheinlich auch wegen meiner tätowierten Augenbrauen und den 2 Piercings im Gesicht. Macht das die Sache besser?



Nunja, es wird vorallem nicht besser, wenn man seine Aussage dann nach und nach erweitert. Am Anfang hat Dich die Polizistin testen wollen, als sie Deine roten Haare sah, nun wegen den Tatoos und den Piercings. Kommt noch etwas dazu oder bleibts jetzt dabei? Auf alle Fälle wirds jetzt verständlicher, ich hätte Dich sicher auch zum Test aufgefordert. Lieber einmal zuviel als einmal zu wenig.


----------



## Dalith (14. Februar 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Nunja, es wird vorallem nicht besser, wenn man seine Aussage dann nach und nach erweitert. Am Anfang hat Dich die Polizistin testen wollen, als sie Deine roten Haare sah, nun wegen den Tatoos und den Piercings. Kommt noch etwas dazu oder bleibts jetzt dabei? Auf alle Fälle wirds jetzt verständlicher, ich hätte Dich sicher auch zum Test aufgefordert. Lieber einmal zuviel als einmal zu wenig.



Äh, erstens hatte ich mehrfach erwähnt, dass ich wegen meines AUSSEHENS (dazu gehören die Haare und das Gesicht) kontrolliert wurde...

Und wer so aussieht, der nimmt bestimmt Drogen und sollte sicherheitshalber öfter mal kontrolliert werden?

Merkst Du eigentlich, wie Du Dich hier als ärmlichen Spiesser outest???

Gerade von solchen Leuten erwarte ich dann doch bitte auch, dass sie nach dem Lesen des "Dr." vor dem Namen in meinem Personalausweis extrem höflich werden... kopf@tisch...


----------



## Independent (14. Februar 2008)

Das ist traurig Gronwell... Von der Eloquenz hin zur Verurteilung durch Vorurteile.


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Dalith schrieb:


> Äh, erstens hatte ich mehrfach erwähnt, dass ich wegen meines AUSSEHENS (dazu gehören die Haare und das Gesicht) kontrolliert wurde...
> 
> Und wer so aussieht, der nimmt bestimmt Drogen und sollte sicherheitshalber öfter mal kontrolliert werden?
> 
> ...



Du sagtest ganz am Anfang sie sah Deine roten Haare und meinte Dann sie will Dich kontrollieren, wenn Du dann danach immer vom Aussehen redest, ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn man an die roten Haare denkt.

Du hast doch in Deinem ersten Post zu diesem Thema selbst geschrieben, man merkt sich immer die schlechten Dinge und so ist es auch bei Polizisten, deshalb achten sie auf solche Äußerlichkeiten und wenn sie dann häufiger mal jemanden erwischen, dann festigt sich eben dieser Eindruck.

Ich glaube man findest kaum noch jemanden, der sich wirklich von einem Doktortitel beeindrucken läßt, wieso auch? Das sagt ja nichts darüber aus, ob diese Person nun eventuell Drogen genommen hat oder nicht.


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Das ist traurig Gronwell... Von der Eloquenz hin zur Verurteilung durch Vorurteile.



Es geht doch nicht um eine Verurteilung, es geht um eine Kontrolle.

Im übrigen denkt sich niemand einfach so ein Profil von Drogenkonsumenten aus, das sind Erfahrungswerte und daher haben sie auch ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## Dalith (14. Februar 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Du sagtest ganz am Anfang sie sah Deine roten Haare und meinte Dann sie will Dich kontrollieren, wenn Du dann danach immer vom Aussehen redest, ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn man an die roten Haare denkt.
> 
> Du hast doch in Deinem ersten Post zu diesem Thema selbst geschrieben, man merkt sich immer die schlechten Dinge und so ist es auch bei Polizisten, deshalb achten sie auf solche Äußerlichkeiten und wenn sie dann häufiger mal jemanden erwischen, dann festigt sich eben dieser Eindruck.
> 
> Ich glaube man findest kaum noch jemanden, der sich wirklich von einem Doktortitel beeindrucken läßt, wieso auch? Das sagt ja nichts darüber aus, ob diese Person nun eventuell Drogen genommen hat oder nicht.



*gröhl*... Ich brech das jetzt hier ab, Du verstehst ja nicht mal die einfachsten Metaphern.

Zur Erklärung: Wer so oberflächlich ist, sich durch das Aussehen eines Menschen zu einer Aussage über sein komplettes Leben hinreissen zu lassen, der ist auch so kleinkariert, dass er bei dem Namen "Dr. XYZ" das Speichellecken anfängt.

Natürlich sagt so ein Titel nichts über die Konsumgewohnheiten eines Menschen aus. Beeindruckt könnte man trotzdem sein, denn für so einen Titel muss man etwas leisten - aber wahrscheinlich hast Du Deine Signatur auch nur von jemandem abgeschrieben...


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Dalith schrieb:


> *gröhl*... Ich brech das jetzt hier ab, Du verstehst ja nicht mal die einfachsten Metaphern.
> 
> Zur Erklärung: Wer so oberflächlich ist, sich durch das Aussehen eines Menschen zu einer Aussage über sein komplettes Leben hinreissen zu lassen, der ist auch so kleinkariert, dass er bei dem Namen "Dr. XYZ" das Speichellecken anfängt.
> 
> Natürlich sagt so ein Titel nichts über die Konsumgewohnheiten eines Menschen aus. Beeindruckt könnte man trotzdem sein, denn für so einen Titel muss man etwas leisten - aber wahrscheinlich hast Du Deine Signatur auch nur von jemandem abgeschrieben...



Es geht doch nicht um Dein komplettes Leben, es geht nur um diesen einen Test, den Du nicht machen wolltest, weil Du Dich persönlich angegriffen gefühlt hast. Deinen Äußerungen nach vermute ich mal Du wirfst jedem gleich Willkür und Vorurteile vor, wenn er Dich nur ansieht.

Mich beeindruckt so ein Titel nicht, ich erkenne die Leitung an, lasse mich deshalb aber nicht in irgend einer Form davon beeindrucken und ich bin froh, dass das bei Polizisten nicht anders ist.


----------



## Independent (14. Februar 2008)

Jo ich lasse es jetzt auch sein. Ist die Zeit nicht Wert.


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Ach Indi, Du hast Dir doch, im gegensatz zu Dalith nicht einmal richtig Mühe gegeben oder war das hohle Phrasengedrösche über eine bessere Welt, wenn es doch nur keine Polizei geben würde, schon alles?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phytos (14. Februar 2008)

Ich hoffe, ich hab dich nicht falsch verstanden Independent, aber bei mir tut sich da noch eine Unklarheit auf:

Du schriebst, dass dir die jetzige Staatsform nicht gefällt und dass du eher anarchistisch eingestellt bist. Du hast aber auch gesagt, dass du weißt, dass eine wahrhaftige Anarchie nie funktionieren kann. Trotzdem versuchst du deine Meinung über diese Politik an den Mann zu bringen. Aber warum denn, wenn sie nicht funktionieren kann?


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> ......
> @lurock
> Schonmal mit dem Knüppel auf die Knie gekriegt beim Pinkeln? "Kann ja mal passieren..."


Nein, das liegt daran, dass ich nicht in der Öffentlichkeit uriniere.


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Dalith schrieb:


> Gerade von solchen Leuten erwarte ich dann doch bitte auch, dass sie nach dem Lesen des "Dr." vor dem Namen in meinem Personalausweis extrem höflich werden... kopf@tisch...



Findest Du es nicht auch etwas merkwürdig, dass Du eine negative Diskriminierung verurteilst, eine positive aber wünscht? Diese in dem Fall für Dich positive Diskriminierung wäre dann ja eine negative für alle anderen, das stört Dich dann aber nicht oder wie?
Rosinenpicker Ahoi.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Siehe 1.Mai
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sry, aber Du bist ja mal echt die Krönung. Hab mir ein paar posts von Dir aufmerksam durchgelesen und bin bei diesem post kopfschüttelnd und grinsend hängen geblieben.

Du behauptest ernsthaft, das Punks friedlich sind? Wenn sich etliche Punks irgendwo hinpflanzen und da einen Sitzstreik fabrizieren oder der Polizei in ihrem Frust den Mittelfinger zeigen, so denke ich, hat die Polizei ein gutes Recht Punks mal ein bissl einzubuchten. Sr, aber das seid ihr selber schuld, im übrigen jeder, der sich auf so einer Demo verhält.


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich Gronwell. Hat schonmal jemand zu dir geasagt das du wie ein Drogenkonsument aussiehst?!



Ok, da muss ich aber auch mal sagen, wenn man so einen Spruch als Beamter bringt (hab ich doch jetzt richtig verstanden, dass das ein Polizist zu Dir gesagt hat, falls nicht, korrigier mich bitte), ist das völlig unangebracht. Ich hab auch negative so wie auch positive Erfahrungen mit der Polizei gemacht, aber wenn mir jemand sowas sagen würde, wäre das meiner Meinung nach ein Fehlverhalten der Polizei.


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

Dalith schrieb:


> *gröhl*... Ich brech das jetzt hier ab, Du verstehst ja nicht mal die einfachsten Metaphern.
> 
> Zur Erklärung: Wer so oberflächlich ist, sich durch das Aussehen eines Menschen zu einer Aussage über sein komplettes Leben hinreissen zu lassen, der ist auch so kleinkariert, dass er bei dem Namen "Dr. XYZ" das Speichellecken anfängt.
> 
> Natürlich sagt so ein Titel nichts über die Konsumgewohnheiten eines Menschen aus. Beeindruckt könnte man trotzdem sein, denn für so einen Titel muss man etwas leisten - aber wahrscheinlich hast Du Deine Signatur auch nur von jemandem abgeschrieben...



Ich war auf Deinem Profil und hab mir ein Bild von Dir angeschaut. Ich denke das bist Du? Zugegeben siehst Du ziemlich provokant aus und ich meine nicht unbedingt die roten Haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ist nicht negativ gemeint, aber versetz Dich doch mal in die Lage der Polizei: Wonach sollen die denn sonst Ausschau halten, wen sie kontrollieren könnten, bzw. einen Drogentest machen lassen? Man kann in dem moment nur aufs äußerliche gehen und ganz ehrlich: Ich hätte wahrscheinlich auch so reagiert.



> Nein, das liegt daran, dass ich nicht in der Öffentlichkeit uriniere.



Jap, sowas hab ich mir auch gedacht Luri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Independent (14. Februar 2008)

"Du schriebst, dass dir die jetzige Staatsform nicht gefällt und dass du eher anarchistisch eingestellt bist. Du hast aber auch gesagt, dass du weißt, dass eine wahrhaftige Anarchie nie funktionieren kann. Trotzdem versuchst du deine Meinung über diese Politik an den Mann zu bringen. Aber warum denn, wenn sie nicht funktionieren kann?"

Ey wie oft noch?! Ich will damit sagen, dass ich mir darüber im klaren bin das hier nie Anarchie herrschen wird. Jedoch dies meine Einstellung ist. Ich will hier gar nix an den Mann bringen. Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich bis jetzt nur negative Erfahrungen mit den Bullen gemacht habe. Und was passiert wenn man nur negative Erfahrungen macht?...genau, dann hat man ein schlechtes Bild!

Ich Phrasendräscher?...bestimmt nicht. Ich kann mich an keine erinnern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
"Du behauptest ernsthaft, das Punks friedlich sind? Wenn sich etliche Punks irgendwo hinpflanzen und da einen Sitzstreik fabrizieren oder der Polizei in ihrem Frust den Mittelfinger zeigen, so denke ich, hat die Polizei ein gutes Recht Punks mal ein bissl einzubuchten."

SoSo ich denke wenn man Mittelfingerzeigen mit Tränengaswerfern und Knüppel aufwiegt, dann wird ersteres eher akzeptiert.

...tangiert euch das so arg das ich was gegen die auszuführende Staatsmacht habe?

Was sagt ihr eigentlich gegen Hools? Findet ihr die auch scheiße?


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> SoSo ich denke wenn man Mittelfingerzeigen mit Tränengaswerfern und Knüppel aufwiegt, dann wird ersteres eher akzeptiert.
> 
> ...tangiert euch das so arg das ich was gegen die auszuführende Staatsmacht habe?
> 
> Was sagt ihr eigentlich gegen Hools? Findet ihr die auch scheiße?



Nein, nichts von dem wird akzeptiert oder wiegt eher auf. Ich hab selber mal einer Demo teilgenommen, die mit Wasserstrahlern und Knüppeln geendet hat. Auch wenn ich friedlich war und nichts gemacht habe, passiete folgendes:

Polizei: Verdrescht mich halb mit einem Knüppel (dazu kann ich nur sagen, das ich es selber schuld bin, zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort)

Punks: Einer schmeißt von hinten quer durch die Masse ein Messer. Ende vom Lied: Ein Punk kann verletzt mit einem Messer in den Arm ins Krankenhaus fahren. 

Ich denke, es tun sich beide nichts. Die Polizei ist auch oft überfordert. Ich find es nicht einfach mich da hin zustellen, denn die einzelnen (Messerwerfer mal als Beispiel), kriegst Du nicht. 

Hooligans ? Die kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen. Muss man sich wegen eines verlorenen Fußballspiels prügeln??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brianbrasco (14. Februar 2008)

@Dalith

Was ich vorallem aus deinen Beiträgen hier lese, ist das Du Doktor bist. Mir scheint, Du bist vorallem in deinem Stolz verletzt, dass Dich eine Polizistin einfach so dem Drogenkonsum verdächtigt hat obwohl Du doch einen Doktor Titel hast. Ich meine sie hat nicht mal das Dr vor Deinem Namen gelsen und dich dann mit Respekt aus der Kontrolle entlassen. Egal, spätestens als Du vom Mediziner mit Hallo Kollegin begrüsst wurdest (Gott wäre mir das peinlich) hätten sie Dir eine Entschädigung anbieten müssen und Dich nach Hause fahren.

Ich finde das Beispiel eigentlich ganz gut. Vor der Polizistin war der Doktor und der Bauarbeiter eben gleich. Und dein Äusseres sagen nicht aus, dass du Drogen komsumierst. Aber die Polizistin hatte vielleicht auch schon mit Konsumenten zu tun. Und vielleicht waren dabei doch mehr solche mit roten Haaren und Pircings, als Bünzlibürger?

Interessant ist auch, dass Heroin kleine Puppillen verursacht, aber Du natürlich genau weisst, das Polizisten in ihrer Ausbildung lernen nur auf grosse Puppillen zu achten und kleine zu "übersehen".

Ich finde auch man sollte nicht alles machen, was einem gesagt wird. Ich gebe Dir da tatsächlich Recht. Man sollte sich auch wehren, wenn man nicht einverstanden ist. Aber sry, bei Dir war alles in Ordnung. Erst etwas oberflächlich, dass gebe ich absolut zu. Doch dann hast Du den reinen Verdacht ja erhärtet mit deiner Weigerung den Test zu mache. Hast Du das Gespräch dabei etwas so begonnen? "Was glauben sie eigentlich. Ich bin Dr...?

Zu den Antifa/Anarchos/Skins was weiss ich hier. Leute, ihr wisst wie es abläuft. Ich weiss wie es abläuft. Jede Diskussion darüber ist Sinnlos weil es hüben und drüben nie und nimmer einen gemeinsammen Nenner geben wird. Vorher muss in Europa mal wieder wirklich etwas passieren, dass die Leute mal wieder lernen nicht nur auf sich selber fixiert zu sein sondern Probleme anzugehen, die wirklich alle etwas angehen.

Zum Thema an sich. Polizisten haben einen schönen Beruf, der aber durch einige Leute ziemlich erwschwert wird ob nun Politiker, Kriminelle oder Medienschaffende. Doch ich persönlich mag meinen Beruf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Reduziert uns nicht immer auf Radarfallen. Dafür können wir "kleinen" echt nichts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (14. Februar 2008)

@Brain
Wenns nur die Radarfallen wären...

Wir bewegen uns hier sowieso nur im Kreis. Ich akzeptier eure Haltung und hoffe ihr akzeptiert meine. Ob die nun jeden gefällt usw. ist dahingestellt.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (14. Februar 2008)

Mhhhmmmmm,

geteilte Meinung zum Verein der Herren in grün.

Zum einen muss ich sagen, ich bin seid 5 Jahren aktiver Tuner. Bitte denkt dabei nicht an irgendwelche Prollo Ebay billig getunten ersten Auto's von Mama und Papa. Das was ich/wir (1. Seat VW Audi Club Hamburg) praktizieren geht in die tausende Euro die sicherlich aber ihr Geld wert sind.

Also zur Erklärung, was machen wir da?

Sicher rüsten wir unsere Motoren auf wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt. Sicher legen wir die Autos auch tiefer. Und sicher hat auch jeder einen Auspuff drunter.

Doch warum sehen das alle als kindisch/unreif/hirnlos? Denkt doch mal über solche Hobbys nach (ich gehe davon aus das auch hier sich viele dem Tuning gänzlich verwehren wollen!). Mir ist auch nicht klar wie man tausende Euros in Pferde stecken kann. Aber ich lass sie machen.

Nur neuerdings machen (Ironie on) "besonders gut geschulte" (Ironie off) Polizisten die Runde auf deutschen Strassen. Zweifeln mir nichts dir nichts Eintragungen an. HACKTS? Ich lasse meine Sachen von einem Dipl.-Ing. eintragen. Ich möchte dem Polizisten nicht sein Handwerk zerreden aber die Ahnung kann er ja anscheinend ned haben. Und das schälert meinen Respekt ungemein den Herren gegenüber.

Ich musste miterleben wie ein resuluter Herr der Rennleitung meinen Wagen stillgelegt hat vor meinen Augen. Angeblich sei das KFZ zu tief und zu laut. Ende vom Lied? Ich hatte eine heiden Rennerei wegen dem und der TÜV Nord bestätigte mir ein 2. Mal das alles absolut konform sei! Jedes KFZ mit kleinen Macken ist deutlich gefährlicher als meins.

Wieso rüste ich mir eine Porsche Bremsanlage nach? Damit ich die Polizei ärgern kann? NEIN! Ich habe einige Meter Bremsweg weniger! Sehen die Herren das? NEIN!

Auffällig hierbei ist das sich die Jungbullen anscheinend beweisen müssen den Dienstälteren gegenüber. Sollen sie machen aber nicht auf meinem Rücken.

Und wer meint das ja sowiso fast alle Unfälle durch junge unvernünftige Fahrer passieren, soll ich mal den Polizeibericht aus der lokalen Zeitung der letzten 4 Wochen posten? 56 jähriger mit 3,2 Promille angehalten .... FRAGEN?

Unser Club, und viele ander zig10tausende andere lassen sich nichts zu Schulden kommen! Aber erstes Ziel der Polizeischikane sind wir! Kontrollieren okay, das sollen sie ja auch (Ebaytuner haben hier nichts zu suchen!), aber schikanieren und auf blauen Dunst stilllegen no way!!!!!


----------



## Gronwell (15. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Ey wie oft noch?! Ich will damit sagen, dass ich mir darüber im klaren bin das hier nie Anarchie herrschen wird. Jedoch dies meine Einstellung ist. Ich will hier gar nix an den Mann bringen. Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich bis jetzt nur negative Erfahrungen mit den Bullen gemacht habe. Und was passiert wenn man nur negative Erfahrungen macht?...genau, dann hat man ein schlechtes Bild!



Dann überlege Dir mal, wieviele schlechte Erfahrungen Du schon ohne "Bullen" gemacht hättest. Schau Dir einmal eine Kriminalstatistik an und dann überlege mal, was wäre, wenn all diese Leute frei auf den Straßen rumlaufen würden ohne Strafe fürchten zu müssen. Menschen sind leider nicht in der Lage ohne Ordnungsmacht zu leben, das paßt nicht zur Natur des Menschen. Sicher gibt es viele, die total friedliebend sind, nur wer schützt diese vor den anderen?


@StormcrawlerAntonidas

Dir steht doch der Rechtsweg offen Dich zu wehren, mach es doch, immer nur meckern bringt doch nichts.

Im übrigen, haben "Ebaytuner" einen Schriftzug auf der Stirn, der sie eindeutig kennzeichnet? Falls nicht, wer sagt dem Polizisten bei einer Kontrolle, mit welcher Art von Tuner er es gerade zu tun hat?


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (15. Februar 2008)

Der Rechtsweg?

Bekomme ich einen Anwalt umsonst? Oder soll ich mich einarbeiten und mich selbst vertreten dabei? Und wer sind meine Zeugen an diesem Abend? Niemand. Die Polizei war zu zweit. Super Aussichten. Dann belass ich es lieber darauf das ich mich bereits geweigert habe die Abschleppkosten zu zahlen =)

Und nein, sie sollen ja auch kontrollieren! Das begrüsse ich ja regelrecht! Aber sie sollen dann auch die Fachkompetenz aufweisen gut von böse zu unterscheiden! Wenn sie das nicht können dann solln sie's lassen!

Und jedem der auch nur halbwegs Ahnung hat sollten die Namen Bastuck / Koni ein Begriff sein. Den korrekten Anbau der Teile bestätigt mir ja der Prüfer.

Für mich ist und bleibt sowas Willkür! Und ich betone es nochmal, NICHT die Kontrolle an sich! Nur wer kontrolliert sollte auch fachlich fundierte Kenntnisse besitzen! Ansonsten solln se Elefantenrennen auf der Autobahn ahnden oder stumpf Leute pusten lassen. Da kann man sicher ned ganz so viel falsch machen!


----------



## Gronwell (15. Februar 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Der Rechtsweg?
> 
> Bekomme ich einen Anwalt umsonst? Oder soll ich mich einarbeiten und mich selbst vertreten dabei? Und wer sind meine Zeugen an diesem Abend? Niemand. Die Polizei war zu zweit. Super Aussichten. Dann belass ich es lieber darauf das ich mich bereits geweigert habe die Abschleppkosten zu zahlen =)
> 
> ...



JA, den Anwalt kriegst Du "umsonst", wenn Du ihn Dir selbst nicht leisten kannst, das musst Du natürlich nachweisen, sonst könnte ja jeder kommen. Das ganze nennt sich Prozesskostenhilfe, kannst Dich beim Amtsgericht Deines Vertrauens darüber beraten lassen.

Du brauchst doch keine Zeugen, wenn es so ist, wie Du sagst, der Polizeibericht reicht Dir doch völlig, Du kannst doch nachweisen, dass mit Deinem Wagen alles in Ordnung ist.

Es reicht leider nicht aus selbst zu entscheiden, dass das Willkür sei, da musst Du schon tätig werden und Dir Dein Recht auch holen, das bringt Dir niemand.


----------



## Huntara (15. Februar 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> JA, den Anwalt kriegst Du "umsonst", wenn Du ihn Dir selbst nicht leisten kannst, das musst Du natürlich nachweisen, sonst könnte ja jeder kommen. Das ganze nennt sich Prozesskostenhilfe, kannst Dich beim Amtsgericht Deines Vertrauens darüber beraten lassen.
> 
> Du brauchst doch keine Zeugen, wenn es so ist, wie Du sagst, der Polizeibericht reicht Dir doch völlig, Du kannst doch nachweisen, dass mit Deinem Wagen alles in Ordnung ist.
> 
> Es reicht leider nicht aus selbst zu entscheiden, dass das Willkür sei, da musst Du schon tätig werden und Dir Dein Recht auch holen, das bringt Dir niemand.



Prozeßkostenhilfe heißt noch lange nicht, das Du das beantragen kannst und dann übernimmt der Staat das. Alle 2 Jahre fragt das zuständige Gericht nämlich nach Deinem Verdienst nach und verdienst Du zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt sehr gut, musst Du nämlich nachzahlen. Heut zu Tage wird das alles schön nachgeprüft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Minati (15. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Und bitte tut mir doch den Gefallen und labert nich son Zeugs wie "Die haben einen Harten Job...öhöhö".
> Toto und Harry haben doch auch ihren Spaß...



Hör mal zu Schätzchen ... die Jungs in Grün haben es nicht leicht, da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung, also hör auf so nen Mist zu erzählen

Und wer sich so nen Scheiß á la "Toto und Harry" reinzieht, hat mein vollstes (gibt es das Wort überhaupt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Beileid. Und wer auch noch denkt, dass es so tatsächlich bei der Polizei abläuft .. dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (15. Februar 2008)

so meld emich nochma

zu unseren demotypen : die polizei überreagiert manchmal... Wisst ihr wieso? Wer das mit Bern miterlebt/mitgesehen hat, weiss wieso, die Polizei versucht, schon vor dem Stress, die Faktoren zu entfernen. Das dies meist nicht funktioniert, weil dann weitere Stressfaktoren auftreten, ist ein Problem....

Stinkefinger gegenüber Polizistne = Einbuchtung: Leute, jeder verfluchte kleiner Penner, weiss was Beamtenbeleidigung ist. ES TUT MIR LEID ABER Polizisten SIND TROTZ ALLEM sogenannte "Respektspersonen".. Ich war auch schon an Demos, wenn auch kleiner und wir konnten friedlich mit den Polizisten diskutieren.... WEnn aber irgendwelche Unruhstifter dabei sind, die meinen Scheisse zu bauen, braucht ihr euch nicht zu wundern, dass ihr Tränengas abkriegt :$ (irgendjemand hat gesagt: falscher Zeitpunkt falscher ort oder sowas) ....
Man muss nur wissen wie man mit der Polizei umgehen muss, da spart man sich schon einiges an Stress

Zu den Polizeikontrollen: Nunja ich sagte schon ich werde oft kontrolliert wegen meines aussehens.. Nur, wenn man halt ein wenig anders aussieht, oder ab undzu halt schmuddelig rumläuft, MUSS MAN RISKIEREN DAS MAN KONTROLLIERT WIRD.. Das gilt für Aerzte, Doktoren, Militärbeamte usw. überall gleich. Es ist so, dass die Polizei leider Gottes oft auf gewisse Merkmale aus ist, und da sie an dieser Taktik auch Erfolg haben, sieht man an den beschlagnahmten Mengen an Drogen ... Ich ewiss, es gibt viele wie mich die gar keine Drogen konsumieren, jedoch muss man halt das über sich ergehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich bin dagegen bei sowas immer freundlich und nett gegenüber den Polizisten, so geht die ganze Visite meist uach nicht länger als 5 minuten, bei welchen sich sogar manchmal ganz nette Gespräche entwickelt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun noch kurzn wor tzu den Hools... 
Die heutigen Hools sind nicht mehr die von früher. Früher gingen Hools auf andere Hools los, das war die Regel. Auch gab es gewisse Regeln, dass man am boden nicht mehr zutreten darf usw. ... Wer will, kann gerne ma in der Bibliothek Bücher von Ex-Hooligans ausleihen und darin lesen, es ist sehr interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Die heutigen HOols gehen auf alles los, deswegen nenn ich sie nicht hools sondern vollspaten, weil sie ausser prügeln und friedliche Leute angreifen nix mehr anderes im Sinn haben ....

ps: wer mich jetzt flamen will darf gerne, nur etwas noch am ende:
Respektiert die Leute die euch gegenüber treten genauso wie ihr es wünscht respektiert zu werden. Es gibt immer Ausnahmen, jedoch kommt man so besser durchs Leben. Jeder der den Stinkefinger hebt, oder Schimpfwörter durch die Menge brüllt, braucht sich nicht zu wundern..

PPS: Ich empehle jedem von euch, ein wenig über die Abteilung für Demonstrationen spezialisten der Polizei nachzulesen (gibt sehr interessante Artikel/Interviews, von Polizisten die mit ihren Lustigen Schildchen und Helmchen in solchen Einheiten waren. Vieles ist unter Verschluss,jedoch Internet rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Typen, haben genauso wie die Demonstranten, teilweise Angst.

PPS : Bessere Diskussion hier wäre eigentlich : Die heutige Gewaltbereitschaft der Menschen, oder wieso Polizisten in ihrem Job immer schlechter behandelt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg shy


----------



## Theroas (15. Februar 2008)

So jetzt is mal Schluß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Polizisten sind auch nur Menschen,
Punks sind auch nur Siffer,
und wer mit dem bißchen Autorität in D ein Problem hat soll nach Nordkorea ziehen und da gegen die Ordnungswacht stänkern.

Im Wohlstand aufgewachsene Systemverbesserer sind einfach die besten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (15. Februar 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> Leute, jeder verfluchte kleiner Penner, weiss was Beamtenbeleidigung ist.



Sorry, wenn ich dich hier jetzt mal korrigieren muß, aber den Begriff Beamtenbeleidigung gibt es im deutschen Rechtssystem nicht - das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum. Eine Beleidigung ist eine Beleidigung, egal ob man jetzt "Du Ar.....ch" zu einem Polizisten oder zu einem Bauarbeiter sagt. Ok, der Bauarbeiter wird vermutlich eine Korrektur der Nasenform vornehmen (was dann allerdings wieder den Tatbestand der Körperverletzung erfüllt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), während sich der Herr/die Dame in Uniform juristisch damit auseinandersetzen wird.


----------



## Calathiel (15. Februar 2008)

jo ich weiss, ich könnt auch jemanden anzeigen, wenn er mirn stinkefinger zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Polizisten sind da einfach härter, wohl auch weil sie weniger Aufwand deswegen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der schweiz bin ich mir gar nicht sicher ob es dies offiziell gibt, wenn nicht, wird doch schlussendlich immer so formuliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (15. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Prozeßkostenhilfe heißt noch lange nicht, das Du das beantragen kannst und dann übernimmt der Staat das. Alle 2 Jahre fragt das zuständige Gericht nämlich nach Deinem Verdienst nach und verdienst Du zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt sehr gut, musst Du nämlich nachzahlen. Heut zu Tage wird das alles schön nachgeprüft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er sagte doch er kann sich keinen leisten und wenn dem so ist, dann kriegt er auch einen.


----------



## Independent (15. Februar 2008)

Beamtenbeleidigung gibt es gar nicht. Das würde vorraussetzen das Beamten in der Gesellschaft höher gestellt sind als "normale" Leute. 

Und zu der Anspielung auf Nordkorea.... Dort sterben Menschen weil sie hungern. Sie sterben vor Hunger! Ich finde es Geschmacklos das auch nur anzusprechen.

ACAB


----------



## Independent (15. Februar 2008)

BtW 
Die StaatsPOLIZEI setzt dort den Willen duch. Wer demonstriert wird abgeknallt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (15. Februar 2008)

Bin überrascht, dass Du(Indipendent) von Geschmacklosigkeit redest, aber alle Staaten in denen es Verbote gibt(also *ALLE*) mit dem Dritten Reich vergleichst.


----------



## Theroas (15. Februar 2008)

Wieso ist es geschmacklos Nordkorea anzusprechen?
Dort sterben pro Tag tausende an der Staatsgewalt, direkt oder indirekt.

DAS sind dann Schieflagen und Mißbrauch über die man sich gern einstimmig
auslassen kann, nicht dieses weltverbessernde Gepöbel vom Wohlstandscomputer
wie hier.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Februar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> [...]
> Im Wohlstand aufgewachsene Systemverbesserer sind einfach die besten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dazu ein textauszug aus "mein staat" von zsk:


> [...]natürlich weiß ich dass in vielen Ländern
> alles noch beschissener ist, doch das
> nimmt nicht das recht, zu kritisieren, zu protestieren
> und zu ändern was zu ändern ist.[...]


dem hab ich nix mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## Independent (15. Februar 2008)

Gronwell leg mir doch nicht andauernd so einen Mist in dem Mund. Es ist nunmal so das Bücher/Medien usw. beschlagnahmt werden um sie anderen nicht zugänglich zu machen. Wie war das denn damals im dritten Reich,hä?

"Jeder Mensch hat das Recht auf freie Entfaltung seiner Person......solange er damit andere nicht verletzt."

"Solange er damit andere nicht verletzt..."-So eine paradoxe Scheisse


----------



## Gronwell (15. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Es werden Sachen verboten (wie im Dritten Reich), die Politiker werden bei den Wahlen zu Popstars, die Mittelschicht ist so gut wie abgeschafft und LEUTE: Man brauch heutzutage einen Angelschein! Einen ANGELSCHEIN! Ein von Mutter Natur erschaffener SEE, der jemanden gehört(?!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sachen in den Mund legen? Ich zitiere Dich nur.


Independent schrieb:


> Gronwell leg mir doch nicht andauernd so einen Mist in dem Mund. Es ist nunmal so das Bücher/Medien usw. beschlagnahmt werden um sie anderen nicht zugänglich zu machen. Wie war das denn damals im dritten Reich,hä?
> 
> "Jeder Mensch hat das Recht auf freie Entfaltung seiner Person......solange er damit andere nicht verletzt."
> 
> "Solange er damit andere nicht verletzt..."-So eine paradoxe Scheisse



Wieso paradox? Damit ist gemeint, dass Deine Rechte ihre Grenzen bei den Rechten anderer finden. Ist ansich ganz einfach, nur mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Februar 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> [...]
> Wieso paradox? Damit ist gemeint, dass Deine Rechte ihre Grenzen bei den Rechten anderer finden. Ist ansich ganz einfach, nur mal drüber nachdenken.


/sign
deswegen halte ich die meisten hedos auch einfach nur für idiotische arschlöcher


----------



## Gronwell (15. Februar 2008)

Indipendent ich gehe sogar noch weiter, es ist nicht nur nicht paradox, es ist sogar genau das was Du Dir in Deiner Grundidee vorstellst, "leben uns leben lassen". Jeder kann tun was er will, solange er dabei keinen anderen stört.


----------



## Independent (15. Februar 2008)

Jeder sollte aber auch seine Einstellung ausleben können und es sollte niemanden was angehen und ich gehe hier von verbaler Konfrontation aus...wie gesagt alles auf Gewaltfreier Basis.

Und sobald ich bei meiner Tätigkeit "Nackt durch die Stadt rennen" festgehalten werde ist das Non-Verbale Gewalt.

OMG wie ich mich über diese Kleinscheißerei hier freue:-)


----------



## Gronwell (16. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Jeder sollte aber auch seine Einstellung ausleben können und es sollte niemanden was angehen und ich gehe hier von verbaler Konfrontation aus...wie gesagt alles auf Gewaltfreier Basis.
> 
> Und sobald ich bei meiner Tätigkeit "Nackt durch die Stadt rennen" festgehalten werde ist das Non-Verbale Gewalt.
> 
> OMG wie ich mich über diese Kleinscheißerei hier freue:-)



Diese "Non-Verbale Gewalt" ist doch aber nur eine Reaktion auf Deine "Non-Verbale Gewalt". Ich beispielsweise fühlte mich verletzt, wenn ich Dich nackt sehen müßte.

Es gibt auf dieser Welt nunmal keine Rechte ohne Pflichten, das funktionert nichts anders. Denn hätte niemand die Pflicht die Rechte der anderen zu achten, dann hätten diese logischer Weise auch nicht das jeweilige Recht, dieses entsteht nämlich erst durch die Pflicht der anderen auf Dich rücksicht zu nehmen.


----------



## derpainkiller (16. Februar 2008)

In meinen Augen gibt es viele verschiedene Polizistentypen, aber das lässt sich eigentlich auch nicht genau einteilen, denn jeder Mensch ist individuell ( außer Emo's aber jetzt btt: ). Ich finde Polizisten die ihren Job richtig erledigen völlig in Ordnung, auch wenns manchmal nervig ist ( wurd mal kontrolliert als ich derbst auf's Klo musste ~.~ ) aber es gibt auch die die einen einfach nur ärgern wollen, Freund von mir wollten sie einfach so mit auf die Wache nehmen, angeblich wär er verdächtig oder so o.O
Naja ist alles Ansichtssache und kommt auch drauf an was man für Erfahrungen mit Polizisten sammelt, ich hab als kleiner Junge mal meine Eltern verloren und da haben sich die Polizisten ganz nett um mich gekümmert und mich heimgefahren weil ich den Heimweg nicht kannte =)


----------



## Huntara (16. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Beamtenbeleidigung gibt es gar nicht. Das würde vorraussetzen das Beamten in der Gesellschaft höher gestellt sind als "normale" Leute.



gut abgeschrieben von wikipedia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (16. Februar 2008)

Steht das in Wikipedia genauso drin? Das wäre hart, denn ich habs tatsächlich aus meinem Kopf gebrezelt!


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht ist das jetzt ein schlechter Vergleich, vielleicht gabs den hier drin aber auch schon mal, ich weiß es nicht.

Polizisten sind wie Schiedsrichter. Sie sind einfach Personen, vor denen man Respekt haben muss. Stellt euch mal das ganze ohne Polizisten vor. Ich denke nicht, dass so ein Leben möglich wäre. Irgendjemand muss nunmal die Gesetze durchsetzen.

Wie im Sport. Ohne Schiedsrichter würde das Spiel auser Kontrolle geraten. Wenn ein Spieler einen Schiedsrichter beleidigt, so wird dieser auch bestraft.

Ich nenn mal ein Beispiel, nämlich *mich*.

Ich bin Basketball-Schiedsrichter. Mit 15 Jahren ( die 13 Tage bis zum 16ten Rechne ich da jetzt nicht mit ein.). Ich pfeife Spiele, wo die Spieler zum Teil 25 Jahre älter als ich sind. Die nehmen meine Entscheidungen auch so hin. Und wenn einer meckert...zack. Bestrafung. Nennt man beim Basketball "T" (technisches Foul), wenn es jemanden etwas sagt.

Ich persönlich respektiere die Polizisten für ihre Drecksarbeit. Ich selbst hatte noch nie negative Begegnungen mit Polizisten. Selbst als ist am letzten Schultag auf einem Kinderspiel-Platz ( bis 14 Jahren) mit meinen Freunden (alle 15) und einem Kasten Bier abhing. Ich hab kein Stress bekommen. Ich musste zwar pusten, aber bei der einen Flasche, die ich getrunken hatte, haben sie nochmal ein Auge zugedrückt. Und mich verwarnt. Seit dem trink ich auch nicht mehr in der Öffentlichkeit.

Wer sich mit Polizisten anlegt sollte die Konsequenzen bedenken. Genau wie beim Schiedsrichter.

So. Flamet mich als Säufer oder sonst was, viel Spaß dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grandmastr (16. Februar 2008)

habe einerseits sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit der Polizei andererseits auch Situationen erlebt wo ich nur den Kopf schütteln kann. Die guten Erfahrungen waren vor allem bei Unfällen die ich erlebt habe, wonach ich zu kaum was in der Lage war (körperlich war alles ok aber ich war schlicht perplex). Die so ziemlich schlechteste Erfahrung war folgende:
Ich habe früher ein Jugendcafe mit einigen Freunden geleitet. An einem Abend kamen dann einige Leute dahin und haben Drogen vertickt. Wir haben die Polizei gerufen und die hat satte 45 Minuten gebraucht um zu uns zu kommen. Und das im Endeffekt mitten in Duisburg, also nicht irgendwo am Po der Welt sondern 5 Minuten von einer Polizeiwache entfernt, 5 Minuten zu Fuß und langsam gehend. Nach 45 Minuten waren die Typen natürlich weg (wir hatten in der Zeit mehrmals angerufen) und die Polizisten haben alles durchsucht. Sogar einen Spürhund haben die eingesetzt der aber erstaunlicherweise nicht angeschlagen hat. Dabei war kurz vorher in einem der Räume gekifft worden (wir haben gelüftet und die Typen rausgeschmissen die gekifft haben dennoch konnte man es gut sehen). Der Hund ist über eine leere Tüte hinweggelaufen, nichtmal die Mülleimer waren wirklich durchsucht worden.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Februar 2008)

Das ist natürlich nicht gerade sehr...schön...beim Thema unpünktliche Polizei...da fällt mir doch ein negatives Erlebniss ein. Und zwar als ein sturzbetrunkener, nach Vodka stinkender, kotzender, brüllender und randalierender Russe unsere Tür eintreten wollte. Die Polizei brauchte aus irgendeinem Grund auch eine halbe Stunde!? In der Zeit wäre ich 3 mal von der Station hin und zurück gefahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....wenn ich Autofahren könnte...


----------



## Independent (16. Februar 2008)

Ich bin letztens einen hinten reingefahren. Und das auf ner Ein-Spurigen viel befahrenen Straße. Es hat 1,5h gedauert bis ich den 2ten Anruf rausgelassen hab und dann hats immer noch ne halbe Stunde gedauert.

Ende vom Lied war, dass die sofort wieder abgehauen sind..."soll sich die versicherung drum kümmern". Hätten die mir auch am Tele sagen können.

Unpünktliches, Unfreundliches, Sternejagendes, Arrogantes Pack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flamed mich, Mir Egal..ich find die Schei*e


----------



## Noxiel (16. Februar 2008)

Du rufst sie an, nervst ein zweites Mal und beschwerst dich, dass sie, nachdem endlich angekommen, die Abwicklung an die Versicherung abgeben?

Du bist des Flamens nicht wert....lassen wir die Aussagen also einfach so stehen.


----------



## Huntara (16. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich bin letztens einen hinten reingefahren. Und das auf ner Ein-Spurigen viel befahrenen Straße. Es hat 1,5h gedauert bis ich den 2ten Anruf rausgelassen hab und dann hats immer noch ne halbe Stunde gedauert.
> 
> Ende vom Lied war, dass die sofort wieder abgehauen sind..."soll sich die versicherung drum kümmern". Hätten die mir auch am Tele sagen können.
> 
> ...



So wie Du Deine Story erzählst, glaub ich Dir das nicht. Keine Chance!! Ich glaub eher, das Dir die Argumente ausgehen und Du Dir einen Teil zu Deinen Storys erfindest.


----------



## Gronwell (16. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> So wie Du Deine Story erzählst, glaub ich Dir das nicht. Keine Chance!! Ich glaub eher, das Dir die Argumente ausgehen und Du Dir einen Teil zu Deinen Storys erfindest.



Argumente ausgehen setzt ja vorraus, dass er mal welche hatte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er hat eine Meinung, die will ich ihm nicht abreden, doch mit Argumenten kann er diese nicht begründen.


----------



## Independent (16. Februar 2008)

Das ist tatsächlich passiert. Beim zweiten Anruf hab ich ihn darauf hinweisen können das der Unfall verkehrsbehindernt ist und er sagte es kommt sofort jemand...halbe stunde später kommen total genervte Cops und machen mich blöd an warum ich sie rufe wo doch alles klar sei-.-

Es waren zwei Stunden! Zumdindest von 15.00-17..das sind doch zwie oder?

Meine Güte,Argumente? Über sowas kann man nicht argumentieren. Das ist wie als wenn man über Luft diskutiert. Luft ist gut für uns, aber die Fische die an Land getrieben werden sterben dran...

2Stunden man!


----------



## Gronwell (16. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich passiert. Beim zweiten Anruf hab ich ihn darauf hinweisen können das der Unfall verkehrsbehindernt ist und er sagte es kommt sofort jemand...halbe stunde später kommen total genervte Cops und machen mich blöd an warum ich sie rufe wo doch alles klar sei-.-
> 
> Es waren zwei Stunden! Zumdindest von 15.00-17..das sind doch zwie oder?
> 
> ...



Wenn Du beim ersten Anruf nichts von einer Verkehrsbehinderung und nichts von Verletzten erzählst, dann hat Dein Fall absolut unterste Priorität, weil das ganze nämlich gar nicht ihre Aufgabe ist, wie sie Dir ja dann auch mitgeteilt haben. Das ist dann reines Zivilrecht. Das einzige, was sie da machen können ist dem Verursacher ein Bußgeld aufzudrücken.

Du verwechselst hier Argumente und diskutieren. Das eine ist das Handwerk, das andere der Rohstoff, der Dir teils fehlt.


----------



## Frank-414 (16. Februar 2008)

Gegen Polizisten habe ich pauschal überhaupt nix. Das sind schließlich auch nur Menschen, die ihren Job machen. Jeder hat gute und schlechte Tage und erwischt man einen Polizisten an einem schlechten, dann darf er/sie auch mal brummig sein. Das ist nichts Schlimmes. Ich habe lediglich ein Problem, wenn Polizisten, bzw. Beamte allgemein eine Art "Über-Komplex" gegenüber Otto Normalbürger entwickeln. Amtspersonen sind nichts Besseres als normale Menschen. Wenn sie aber genau mit der Einstellung ihre Jobs erledigen, dann ist Ärger vorprogrammiert!


----------



## Frigobert (17. Februar 2008)

grandmastr schrieb:


> Sogar einen Spürhund haben die eingesetzt der aber erstaunlicherweise nicht angeschlagen hat.



Und woher weißt du, daß das ein Drogenspürhund war? Eine solche Ausbildung haben nur die wenigsten Diensthunde - und die werden mit Sicherheit nicht im normalen Streifendienst eingesetzt.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (18. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich könnte jedes mal "zuschlagen", wenn ich im Fernsehen sehe, wie sich einige gegenüber Polizisten verhalten



Warum weisst du genau was ich denke ? ^^


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (18. Februar 2008)

grandmastr schrieb:


> ...Wir haben die Polizei gerufen und die hat satte 45 Minuten gebraucht um zu uns zu kommen. Und das im Endeffekt mitten in Duisburg, also nicht irgendwo am Po der Welt sondern 5 Minuten von einer Polizeiwache entfernt, 5 Minuten zu Fuß und langsam gehend...



Ich weiss wo die waren - 40 Minuten davon 2 getunte Auto's filzen ... vielleicht entspricht Schraube X ja nicht Norm Y =) *Ironie off*


----------



## Independent (27. Februar 2008)

"Ich habe lediglich ein Problem, wenn Polizisten, bzw. Beamte allgemein eine Art "Über-Komplex" gegenüber Otto Normalbürger entwickeln. Amtspersonen sind nichts Besseres als normale Menschen. Wenn sie aber genau mit der Einstellung ihre Jobs erledigen, dann ist Ärger vorprogrammiert!"..

Danke dir 414! Ich respektiere jede eurer Einstellunegn aber ich hab leider NUR schlechte erfahrungen mit den Cops gemacht.

Jeder der mich kennt, weiss das ich ein ruhiger netter Kerl bin....was soll ich mehr sagen?

Wenn man von etwas NUR schlechte Erfahrungen sammelt, dann bildet man sich halt seine Meinung..


----------



## Antil aka Esca (16. April 2008)

hallo ihrs...

also, 
bin selbst enkel eines cops, hab meine erfahrungen gemacht...
-welche nicht sehr positiv waren ( brauch ich meinen "freund und helfer" oder nicht, waren beide vorhanden)-
aber kann sagen dass sie nur die exekutive und verdammt arme schweine die nur versuchen ihren von machtbessesenen gedanken platz zu machen dem job  sind

so seh ich dass, ausserdem hat der threat nich wirklich was mit rollenspielen oder ähnlichem zu tun.....

Peace


----------



## Lurock (16. April 2008)

Antil schrieb:


> so seh ich dass, ausserdem hat der threat nich wirklich was mit rollenspielen oder ähnlichem zu tun.....



Das verlangt aber niemand, Titel, Zitate und Signaturen haben auch nichts mit RPG's zu tun.
Deswegen heißt das Forum hier auch 'Gott & die Welt', alles OT...


----------



## Incontemtio (16. April 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> 2Stunden man!



Selbst wenn du schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Polizei gemacht und hast und zwei Stunden warten musstest, ist das kein Argument gegen die Polizei als solche; derartige Pauschalisierungen sind nämlich einfach dumm.


----------



## Independent (16. April 2008)




----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2008)

ähm was soll uns das jetz sagen??


----------



## Lurock (16. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ähm was soll uns das jetz sagen??


Das war bestimmt eine Demonstration seiner geistigen Überlegenheit!


----------



## Independent (16. April 2008)

Neverending Story... Man muss ja nicht immer grob auf die Kacke hauen. Ich sehe ein das manche meiner Posts hier ein bisschen zu krass waren. Wenn sich jemand angegriffen fühlte..sorry. 

Die Polizei als ausführendes Organ zur aufrechterhaltung unserer Demokratie ist auf jeden positiv, solange sich unschuldige Bürger durch die Ausführung ihrer dienstl. Pflichten nicht angegriffen fühlen.

Ich selbst halte nichts von Authorität, bin ein unschuldiger Büger (hab mir nie was zu Schulden kommen lassen) und spürte trotz gespielten Respekt in brisanten Situationen die volle Härte des Gesetzes.

Schlechte Erfahrungen---> Schlechte Meinung

Ich will mich nicht an einzelne Vorfälle festhalten (wie ich es in der Vergangeheit tat), aber meinen Gesamteindruck gegenüber der Staatsmacht hat sich der Staat selber zuzuschreiben.

*Mic fliegt zu Boden*


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du bist des Flamens nicht wert....lassen wir die Aussagen also einfach so stehen.


Schön wirklich schön gesagt *Schnüff*


----------



## Gronwell (16. April 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Die Polizei als ausführendes Organ zur aufrechterhaltung unserer Demokratie ist auf jeden positiv, solange sich unschuldige Bürger durch die Ausführung ihrer dienstl. Pflichten nicht angegriffen fühlen.



Da liegt ja das Problem, scheinbar gibt es Leute, die sich etwas zu schnell angegriffen fühlen, obwohl sie gar nicht angegriffen werden.


----------



## Independent (16. April 2008)

ZZZzzzzz...

Es ist alles gesagt, was gesagt werden musste. 

/afkacken

"Da liegt ja das Problem, scheinbar gibt es Leute, die sich etwas zu schnell angegriffen fühlen, obwohl sie gar nicht angegriffen werden."-----Vielleicht merken die Leute nur nicht das sie jemanden mit bestimmten Aussagen/Gestiken beleidigen. So geht das hin und her mit den Patronen..bis einer weint.

Sorry Gronwell...du willst anscheinend jeden Post von mir aufs äußerste auseinanderpflücken. Du hast deine Meinung und ich hab meine....also schluss mit dem Scheiss hier. 
Ja ich könnte das einfach überlesen aber ICH kanns net.


----------



## Incontemtio (16. April 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Es ist alles gesagt, was gesagt werden musste.



Scheinbar nicht immerhin "musstest" du noch etwas "sagen". 



Independent schrieb:


> "Da liegt ja das Problem, scheinbar gibt es Leute, die sich etwas zu schnell angegriffen fühlen, obwohl sie gar nicht angegriffen werden."-----Vielleicht merken die Leute nur nicht das sie jemanden mit bestimmten Aussagen/Gestiken beleidigen. So geht das hin und her mit den Patronen..bis einer weint.



Es gibt eine wesentlich schönere Art zu zitieren ... 



Independent schrieb:


> Sorry Gronwell...du willst anscheinend jeden Post von mir aufs äußerste auseinanderpflücken. Du hast deine Meinung und ich hab meine....also schluss mit dem Scheiss hier.



Wenn zwei eine Meinung haben hat einer recht. 



Independent schrieb:


> Ja ich könnte das einfach überlesen aber ICH kanns net.



Du kannst dich ja anscheinend noch nicht einmal an deine eigenen Aussagen halten.


----------



## Rhokan (16. April 2008)

Zwei meiner Nachbarn sind Bu... Polizisten und letzte Woche war keine 20m von meinem Schlafzimmer entfernt nen Saufgelage von einem Haufen von aso***** )?"§!$?( "?"$(`? ?$"(``$(!!!!! auf dem Kinderspielplatz, um welche Tages- bzw Nachtzeit muss ich wohl nicht erwähnen.
Getan haben die wie natürlich nichts (also die Polizisten), hab dann mal am nächsten Tag gefragt und sie entgegneten mir mit "och das is nich unser Zuständigkeitsbereich" 

unser freund und helfer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (16. April 2008)

Was sollen sie machen? Nachts aufspringen und in zivil beten etwas leiser zu sein? Nur weil sie Polizisten sind? Die haben auch irgendwann Dienstschluss und überlassen das zu Recht den Kollegen, die Nachtschicht haben (und dafür dann auch bezahlt werden).


----------



## Independent (16. April 2008)

"Wenn zwei eine Meinung haben hat einer recht."
...ähm Nein, nicht unbedingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (16. April 2008)

ich hatte zwarsch schon paar mall mit den Bullähh..polizei zu tun (ruhestörung,ohne licht fahrenusw) und bis jetzt waren alle nett haben mich daruag hingewisen was uch falsch gemacht habe und fertig ^^


----------



## Rhokan (16. April 2008)

> Was sollen sie machen? Nachts aufspringen und in zivil beten etwas leiser zu sein? Nur weil sie Polizisten sind? Die haben auch irgendwann Dienstschluss und überlassen das zu Recht den Kollegen, die Nachtschicht haben (und dafür dann auch bezahlt werden).



1: zeig mir mal polizisten die nachts um fünfe in nem bauernkaff streife haben?

2: bei mir warn sie schon da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ich übrigens auch einsehe, da hatten sie mal recht


----------



## Thrawns (16. April 2008)

Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass man unterscheiden sollte zwischen Polizisten im Dienst und Polizisten, die nicht im Dienst sind. Nur weil es (in ihrem Berufsleben) Polizisten sind kannst du nicht erwarten, dass sie zu den Leuten hinstiefeln und für Ruhe sorgen. Genau so gut, hättest du das machen können oder ein anderer Nachbar. Wenn sie dienstfrei haben, haben sie dienstfrei. Notfälle natürlich ausgeschlossen - aber das gilt ja im Prinzip für jeden.

Und anstatt auf eine Streife zu warten (sinnlos), könnte man auch einfach zum Telefonhörer greifen und 110 wählen. Wer das macht ist völlig egal. Und auch hier kannst du nicht erwarten, dass deine Nachbarn das machen nur weil sie von Beruf Polizisten sind. Du hättest auch anrufen können. Und dann kommt auch eine Streife, wenn du sie rufst. Das hat mit Bauernkaff wenig zu tun, da dauert es höchstens mal länger. 

Und wenn sie dann mal bei dir anschellen und um Ruhe bitten solltest du auch hier überlegen, bzw. versuchen rauszukriegen ob sie als Nachbarn da sind, oder als Polizei. Hoffe es ist klar geworden was ich sagen will.


----------



## Osse (16. April 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Heute hatten ich im Unterricht das Thema Polizei und ich habe erschreckend gemerkt das fast alle gegen die Polizei ist.
> Sie haben gesagt das die immer unhöflich sind, rüpelhaft, nicht hilft und noch ein paar andere sachen die mir gerade nicht einfallen.
> 
> Also ich war fast schon stinksauer, denn ich habe großen respekt vor Polizisten/inen, ich hatte schon öfters mal was mit Polizisten zu Tun und nur einer war unhöflich zu mir.
> ...



auf welcher grundschule biste denn?


----------



## Incontemtio (17. April 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Wenn sie dienstfrei haben, haben sie dienstfrei. Notfälle natürlich ausgeschlossen - aber das gilt ja im Prinzip für jeden.



Polizisten sind auch außerdienstlich ihrem Dienstherren, dem Innenminister, verpflichtet.


----------



## Thrawns (17. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Polizisten sind auch außerdienstlich ihrem Dienstherren, dem Innenminister, verpflichtet.



Der wird sie aber sicher nicht in der Nacht anrufen um dafür zu sorgen, dass Rhokan gut schlafen kann.


----------



## Incontemtio (17. April 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Der wird sie aber sicher nicht in der Nacht anrufen um dafür zu sorgen, dass Rhokan gut schlafen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, aber sie müssen immer eingreifen, wenn z.B. jemand körperlich angegriffen wird.


----------



## Thrawns (18. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nein, aber sie müssen immer eingreifen, wenn z.B. jemand körperlich angegriffen wird.



Genau das meinte ich mit 'Notfall' - aber nicht für eine simple Ruhestörung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (18. April 2008)

Wenn du mal wirklich hilfe brauchst , ist die Polizei MEISSTENS da...

Aber auf der Strasse , muss ich sagen sind die ziemlich arrogant bei uns... Grüßen nicht , remplen die Leute an usw. Als wären sie was besseres eben.

Und ich weiss das die bei uns zu Ausländern wirklich nicht nett sind.. Vorurteile regieren die Welt , aber bei der Polizei finde ich sollte man auf so was achten


----------

